# Timbers and Juubi's Request Shop



## Juubi (Nov 3, 2007)

We'll do anything and everything! Name it, and we'll take care of it!

*
We Have a New Member on the Team!:*



Kawaii said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've joined the request team.


 
Yes, you've read things correctly. Welcome Kawaii to the team, and don't be afraid to ask her to do some work for you--she's rather good, as you will come to find out.

Rules:

-This is in the request section, so, yeah, do the signature thing.
-No more than 3 requests per month, guys. We're quite the busy people.
-You must have a minimum of *200* posts. Don't argue if you don't have enough--just go out somewhere and get them (not encouraging you to postwhore).

-My name is in the title, but we know who the real artists are, here. I help out with little things here and there, but, well, there's one more thing--which, coincidentally, is the most important rule.

*ALL CREDITS GO TO TIMBERS AND KAWAII*

The obnoxious red font means that it's important.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

Anything and everything. Oh yes


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2007)

_How much for one hour with both of you?  _


----------



## Juubi (Nov 3, 2007)

2 reps minimumDepends on what you want.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2007)

_Okay, forget the hour.

I want you both to pos rep me 
What do you want in exchange for that?_


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

pos rep



lol this needs to stop before this gets landfilled


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2007)

_Deal  _


----------



## Juubi (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay, Mycaelis. We're being serious, lol.

This is an *Art Shop.*


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 3, 2007)

ok ok enough grab ass plp can u do this plz
:51-1:07
Where in Time is Carmen Sandiego


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> ok ok enough grab ass plp can u do this plz
> :51-1:07
> Where in Time is Carmen Sandiego


My only request is that you rehost it somewhere else.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 3, 2007)

*Type*:sig 

* Stock*: 

*Text*ne

*size*:I dunno ;-__-

*other*: add some black borders like the gif you just posted, and if you can take out the white words that appear on the pic.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 3, 2007)

If Timbers hasn't finished yours already, I'll take care of it.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

Totitos said:


> *Type*:sig
> 
> * Stock*:
> 
> ...



I actually just finished Juubi 





Rehost them please if you wish to use them Totitos


----------



## Juubi (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol, I was almost done.

Was it as painful for you to do as it was for me?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

lol xP not really. I edited out the entire text within maybe 10 minutes time, then realized what crappy dimensions I had and had to do something about it, and basically trimmed 80% of the editing I had done.


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 3, 2007)

you repwhores ;D good idea


I want something too, i'd like a Bill clinton set


----------



## Juubi (Nov 4, 2007)

*Goes off to find Bill Clinton set*


----------



## Gamble (Nov 4, 2007)

Jesus said:


> you repwhores ;D good idea
> 
> 
> I want something too, i'd like a Bill clinton set



 




lol Juubi good luck with that


----------



## Juubi (Nov 4, 2007)

Feel free to make modifications, Timber.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks

and  @ set

EDIT: 24 limits sorry I´ll rep you when I can


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2007)

do u mind makin it a little slower i really want 2 see where huey kick him twice

and can i get a sig plz
size: 400x150
Text: Huey Freeman
Subtext: A Revolution must be led
renders/stock: 
Link removed
use these colors 
Link removed


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

stock: 
can you please put some fiting kamina glasses from TTGL on on the face and try to make it look realistic, and a cool border of your choice

for the avatar try to fit in the face and glasses, 125x125


can you color in the part the hair is cowering(eyes) and rotate it so it will be straight?

if the image doesnt work, find one or tell me
thnx in advance


----------



## Raizen (Nov 4, 2007)

Make me a cool Kamina gif signature with a size of 250x120 with borders. Whatever you like is fine with me.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 4, 2007)

Timbers, pm me which ones you want to take care of.

I can do two of them when I come back, which will be in about an hour.


----------



## fraj (Nov 4, 2007)

stock -------->  
i would like the background to be removed and kisame standing there - and also the picture to be transparent please 
Thanks for your time


----------



## Gamble (Nov 4, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Feel free to make modifications, Timber.



I'm so turned on 

I'll get started on Broly's and ili.frajosg.ili's


----------



## fraj (Nov 4, 2007)

Turned on.....................
- i did not expect that word lol


----------



## Gamble (Nov 4, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> stock -------->
> i would like the background to be removed and kisame standing there - and also the picture to be transparent please
> Thanks for your time


----------



## Gamble (Nov 4, 2007)

Broly said:


> Make me a cool Kamina gif signature with a size of 250x120 with borders. Whatever you like is fine with me.



1mb limit is killin' me


----------



## Raizen (Nov 4, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> 1mb limit is killin' me



Thanks Timbers  Credit + rep


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 4, 2007)

Is there any way you can do a close up of sakura and naruto without jiraiya? also can you make it w/o naruto's shoes on?

Also can you do a drawing of naruto(only if you draw really well and it looks like out of the anime)?, where he's sitting in front of a fence like he just got hit by sakura and his face looking at you and no shoes on.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 4, 2007)

Lol, Yondy.

You can also make more detailed requests if you message me, like Roy did.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

lol thnx jew


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 4, 2007)

*GIF request*

Can someone please do my request 

Link :B
Time :01:29~01:32
Border :black,white n black
Size :Not too big and not too small


Thanks in advance


----------



## Juubi (Nov 4, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> do u mind makin it a little slower i really want 2 see where huey kick him twice
> 
> and can i get a sig plz
> size: 400x150
> ...



Lol, I finally understand what you're trying to say.

Don't worry, Timbers. I'll take care of this one.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 4, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Is there any way you can do a close up of sakura and naruto without jiraiya? also can you make it w/o naruto's shoes on?
> 
> Also can you do a drawing of naruto(only if you draw really well and it looks like out of the anime)?, where it sitting in front of a fence like he just got hit by sakura but and his face looking at you and no shoes on.



lol what


----------



## Juubi (Nov 4, 2007)

Timbers.


----------



## fraj (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the transparency - i will rep you for it


----------



## Gamble (Nov 5, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Is there any way you can do a close up of sakura and naruto without jiraiya? also can you make it w/o naruto's shoes on?



Sadly that picture's resolution was way too small to really do anything with. Most of the details are undefined to begin with. To really get the most out of a higher resolution on that pic, an entire redraw/trace of it would be necessary, and, unfortunately, that'd be way too time consuming to makeup an entirely new lineart+coloring. 

Still I went ahead and sharpened, recolored, and added some depth to it if you still wanted it regardless.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 5, 2007)

kuro said:


> *GIF request*
> 
> Can someone please do my request
> 
> ...



I guess I'll take this one


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you do this pic  but with naruto post timeskip and with his shoes off? and thanks for my previous request you're awesome. it doesnt have to have the rips but do have some dirt on his clothes or lines for damage. also if you can have his face looking up, as if he were looking at you straight on, that would be ok too. Btw I rep'd you Timbers. thanks again.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 5, 2007)

Neno-Kun said:


> Signature & Avy Request.
> 
> Signature.
> 
> ...



I'll take care of this one, Timbers.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Juubi  
Avy request here 
Stock 
Size: 150x150
Colours: blue and black,but keep her colours
Do whatever you want and like .
Can't wait to see the result Juu


----------



## Juubi (Nov 5, 2007)

Neno-Kun said:


> Signature & Avy Request.
> 
> Signature.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









Tell me if you need anything else done to it.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2007)

I would like to request a avy and sig please =D!

*Images:* 
*Size:* Regular for both @_@. I can be senior member in 66 posts xD
*Text:* Wd0
*Other:* Can you only put Rukia in there? (the girl with black hair) that be gr8  if you can =D! Also can you make it so that she's on the avy and sig only once =o?

THank you ^^ ill be sure 2 rep and cred =P


----------



## Juubi (Nov 5, 2007)

Bleach said:


> I would like to request a avy and sig please =D!
> 
> *Images:*
> *Size:* Regular for both @_@. I can be senior member in 66 posts xD
> ...



Lol, can you rephrase the part about Rukia? I don't quite understand what it is that you're trying to say.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 5, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hey Juubi
> Avy request here
> Stock
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Should I start this one Juubi, or hold off on it. Kamishiro looks like they want you to specifically do it


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 5, 2007)

what about my request?


----------



## Juubi (Nov 5, 2007)

She wanted me to do it, specifically--and I'm already mostly done, anyways.

If you can figure out what Bleach is trying to say, then feel free to do that one.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 5, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> what about my request?



He's all yours, Timbers.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Lol, can you rephrase the part about Rukia? I don't quite understand what it is that you're trying to say.



Ok np 

Well i want rukia only. 4get the rest. im just being stupid 
But what i meant wuz like i dont want something like this:



Where the image is like cut off and stuff >_<. Just 4get wut i said about that >_<!! Just do ur best =D!


----------



## Juubi (Nov 5, 2007)

Lol, okay. Don't worry about it. Timbers is already working on yours because he figured out what you meant.



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hey Juubi
> Avy request here
> Stock
> Size: 150x150
> ...





I could find some better stock for you, if it's a Halibel avatar that you want.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 5, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Ok np
> 
> Well i want rukia only. 4get the rest. im just being stupid
> But what i meant wuz like i dont want something like this:


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2007)

I demand a sig of epic proportions from Timbers and Juubi. Featuring Re-L from Ergo Proxy


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Needs ta find me some Re-L


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I guess I'll take this one



Thank you :WOW
will rep n cred


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Krippler said:


> I demand a sig of epic proportions from Timbers and Juubi. Featuring Re-L from Ergo Proxy



IMMAH POSTIN MAH RE-L 



Lighter:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 6, 2007)

Is my request being taken care of? I see everyone else's but mine's no where in sight I mean a "Were working on it" would be nice or something. I mean I posted first yet other people are going before me. Sorry if I seem mean Im just worried.



Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you do this pic  but with naruto post timeskip and with his shoes off? and thanks for my previous request you're awesome. it doesnt have to have the rips but do have some dirt on his clothes or lines for damage. also if you can have his face looking up, as if he were looking at you straight on, that would be ok too. Btw I rep'd you Timbers. thanks again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 6, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Lol, okay. Don't worry about it. Timbers is already working on yours because he figured out what you meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah.. you do that for me pwease!!! 

Timbers- if it's not a problem, I would like to see how would my avy look like if you'll make it


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Is my request being taken care of? I see everyone else's but mine's no where in sight I mean a "Were working on it" would be nice or something. I mean I posted first yet other people are going before me.



Er. So you basically want a fanart+coloring? I apologize, but I really don't have that kind of time to sketch anything out, ink it, and then color. Something like that would run 6 hours or so. I apologize, but you'll have to find someone else 

Kamishiro Yuki: I'll see if I can do it before I have to go


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 6, 2007)

ok here's another reqest then can you do this pic but without sakura in it and with naruto's shoes off please?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Er. So you basically want a fanart+coloring? I apologize, but I really don't have that kind of time to sketch anything out, ink it, and then color. Something like that would run 6 hours or so. I apologize, but you'll have to find someone else
> 
> Kamishiro Yuki: I'll see if I can do it before I have to go



Thankey . I'll be waiting for it


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thankey . I'll be waiting for it



Well. I was going to do a complete recolor on it cause .avi screencaps are crap  but I'd probably be late to class so I just went ahead and did a quick fix.

If you still need it edited I'll do it when I get back this afternoon 



EDIT: I lol'd at your Rukia sig


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> ok here's another reqest then can you do this pic but without sakura in it and with naruto's shoes off please?



Yeah I'll do this when I get back.

Out of mere curiousity, if you don't mind me asking, what's the deal with Naruto and no shoes?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 6, 2007)

I just think he looks cooler.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I just think he looks cooler.



Hey more power to you 

I'm so close to 1k posts/senior member


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Well. I was going to do a complete recolor on it cause .avi screencaps are crap  but I'd probably be late to class so I just went ahead and did a quick fix.
> 
> If you still need it edited I'll do it when I get back this afternoon
> 
> ...



Yay, I like it .
You'll do the modifications when you'll be back, it seems a bit too simple . Make sure not to be late at class or you'll be called a skipper .

Thanks, me is glad you like my sig 

And Timbers...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Senior membership, here I come  




I still need the time for the senior membership


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 6, 2007)

well thanks lol I like your work also I have a few more requests coming soon so more rep and more post count for you lol.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 6, 2007)

Lol, thanks for saving my ass, Timbers.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2007)

Juubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rawr, Sorry  dont like it >_> its like, a bit of wave of yellow and blue backround, imma ask Timbers too do it  but thanks anyway's *reps*


----------



## Bleach (Nov 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


>



Omg thats beautiful!!! Its gr8 =D! +rep for u ;P and i cred 2 =D! and rehost ;o


----------



## zizou (Nov 6, 2007)

do your magic for me.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yay, I like it
> You'll do the modifications when you'll be back, it seems a bit too simple . Make sure not to be late at class or you'll be called a skipper .
> 
> Thanks, me is glad you like my sig
> ...



amidoinitrite 



v2:



DbGohan+Neno-Kun: I'll start on yours in a bit

Zizou: I'm pretty bad at picking stuff out for people  If you could give me a vague outline of what you want that'd be awesome


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 6, 2007)

kool thanks


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Lol, thanks for saving my ass, Timbers.



 no problem


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 6, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> do u mind makin it a little slower i really want 2 see where huey kick him twice
> 
> and can i get a sig plz
> size: 400x150
> ...



did u finish no rush just wondering cause i got 2 leave for a coupl of days


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> ok here's another reqest then can you do this pic but without sakura in it and with naruto's shoes off please?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 7, 2007)

Can you guyz do something cool to my avy??

Like still keep the same stock and rainbow  design aspect to the avy but give it more, idk, "oomph"

Oh and as for my sig you guys can do something with that if you feel like it


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

it needs moar neon!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

Reckless! said:


> Can you guyz do something cool to my avy??
> 
> Like still keep the same stock and rainbow  design aspect to the avy but give it more, idk, "oomph"
> 
> Oh and as for my sig you guys can do something with that if you feel like it





and because I am supersuck at .gifs:


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Timbers- :sakute Could you make me a Ava with rounded black edges from that image

I am a Senior member so make it as big as you can


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Thanks Timbers- :sakute Could you make me a Ava with rounded black edges from that image
> 
> I am a Senior member so make it as big as you can


----------



## Juubi (Nov 7, 2007)

Dante, I'll take care of yours.

Zizou, I'm good at finding stuff.

Reckless, I also seem to be that .gif making guy.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Dante, I'll take care of yours.
> 
> Zizou, I'm good at finding stuff.
> 
> Reckless, I also seem to be that .gif making guy.



I *haet* animation


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 7, 2007)

Timbers, you forgot to take his shoes off, please do so.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Timbers . As you can see I choosed mine 

Now... let me ask you for a sig this time....
I posted this before in a thread but I always have bad luck and I can't find something to do this for me 

-Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 









-Size: 500 x 90
-Colors: Blue, white, black
-Design: you choose one
-Design picture:  - can you do something like this?
-Quote: none
-Name: write on it The 13th Division
-Name of FC, or Website: none
-Animation details: - 

Colours: blue and black
Write on the banner The 13th Division


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 7, 2007)

rep me everyday for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Stunna-Kun (Nov 7, 2007)

Type: Signature
Size: 500x100 pixels
Image: Here
Colors: Preferably dark colors like black, purple, pink, and red.
Text: Tayuya (In a cursive-type of font.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Homura (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a request. Can you just make this gif transparent by removing the grey background?


----------



## Fai (Nov 7, 2007)

OHSNAP. I didn't know you had a shop, Adam. D:

I have a fairly simple request. 
1. I would like this picture be resized and have a nice border be put around it.
2. Can you please crop a part of that picture (Their faces, I guess?) and make it into a 150x150 avatar with the same border around it as the one used for the sig.

You can add/alter anything if you want to, I dun' really care.
Thanks a lot. <33


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm going to be busy today, aren't I

I'll get right on it


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> OHSNAP. I didn't know you had a shop, Adam. D:
> 
> I have a fairly simple request.
> 1. I would like this picture be resized and have a nice border be put around it.
> ...






I was kind of afraid to do anything with it. It's already awesome, didn't want to screw it up xP


----------



## Fai (Nov 7, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I was kind of afraid to do anything with it. It's already awesome, didn't want to screw it up xP


This is made of awesome and WIN. <3
Thanks a lot, hon~


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> This is made of awesome and WIN. <3
> Thanks a lot, hon~





_-Chooses next person out of a top hat made of cherries-_


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 7, 2007)

Timbers, are you working on mine? Give me a sign, hey that rhymed lol



Dbgohan08 said:


> Timbers, you forgot to take his shoes off, please do so.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 7, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> do u mind makin it a little slower i really want 2 see where huey kick him twice
> 
> and can i get a sig plz
> size: 400x150
> ...





Here's that sig.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2007)

thx u dude


----------



## Juubi (Nov 7, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Timbers, are you working on mine? Give me a sign, hey that rhymed lol



sorry.

Uhh, i'll get around to it. I'd like to finish requests from people that haven't gotten anything yet first though.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 7, 2007)

o ok thats understandable thanks Timbers. Well Im Shutting Down for the night. So this will be my overnight request if you get done and around to it. Please do this pic just take his shoes off thats all I ask.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I have a request. Can you just make this gif transparent by removing the grey background?



Sadly, my animation client doesn't support transparent .gifs >< 

I could change the background to something more fitting if you want, but transparency is out of the question..sorry =[


Neno-kun: I'm about done with yours ^^


----------



## Gamble (Nov 8, 2007)

Clinton set made for some random unfortunate soul in the blender. Idea inspired by Jesus olygon


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 8, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Clinton set made for some *random unfortunate soul in the blender.* Idea inspired by Jesus olygon



 **


----------



## Gamble (Nov 8, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> **



no hard feelings


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 8, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> no hard feelings



_Don't worry about it   _


----------



## Gamble (Nov 8, 2007)

I was looking through here, and to my surprise..never uploaded Neno-kun's sig 

Sorry about that NK  here you are


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks Timbers . As you can see I choosed mine
> 
> Now... let me ask you for a sig this time....
> I posted this before in a thread but I always have bad luck and I can't find something to do this for me
> ...



What about my request Timbers?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 8, 2007)

Yours will be the next one I do  Sorry I couldn't get to all the requests today


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Yours will be the next one I do  Sorry I couldn't get to all the requests today



Come on, you don't have to take and make all the requests imediately, I just wanted to know if you'll take it or not, because you didn't said anything about it . 

And thanks again, take your time


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I was looking through here, and to my surprise..never uploaded Neno-kun's sig
> 
> Sorry about that NK  here you are



Thanks Dude.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 8, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Come on, you don't have to take and make all the requests imediately, I just wanted to know if you'll take it or not, because you didn't said anything about it .
> 
> And thanks again, take your time



He's doing it so people are happy, I mean who wants to wait alot for their request just be glad your next and that Timbers pays attention to us and tries. I mean I'm still waiting for mine so it's all good as long as we get a response and get our request the fastest as possible. Hopefully I'm after you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> He's doing it so people are happy, I mean who wants to wait alot for their request just be glad your next and that Timbers pays attention to us and tries. I mean I'm still waiting for mine so it's all good as long as we get a response and get our request the fastest as possible. Hopefully I'm after you.



I saw your requests, they're.... kinda weird... what do you need some Naruto pics with him without shoes? 
That's a really curious thing by the way...

And of course we want our requests to be done fast, but we have to think too that there are probably many requests too, and Timbers doesn't stay all his life on NF


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well you just have to have patience and if you dont oh well. And the answer to your curiosity is on one of these pages. Anyways I'm not trying to have a fight. I'm just saying you said Timbers didnt say anything when Timbers said you're next. You should be happy and if you are, great. That's all I'm saying. End of Discussion.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm back people  I'll try and finish everything.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 9, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks Timbers . As you can see I choosed mine
> 
> Now... let me ask you for a sig this time....
> I posted this before in a thread but I always have bad luck and I can't find something to do this for me
> ...



I was not entirely sure what you wanted =\

First, I'm supersuck at using multiple renders. Second, I didn't know what you meant by the "design picture."


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I was not entirely sure what you wanted =\
> 
> First, I'm supersuck at using multiple renders. Second, I didn't know what you meant by the "design picture."



Ohh... there's no problem, I simply love it . I'll rep you when I can, oki?
Want credit too?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 9, 2007)

Credit is flattering, but not necessary  I'm glad you like it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Credit is flattering, but not necessary  I'm glad you like it



lol, by the way, you like my new cool sig? 
I am a proud member of the 13th now


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Just one question Am I next?


----------



## Usagi (Nov 9, 2007)

I have come to make a request Adam. 

Sig+Avy

Sig: linky [use the bottom part of the panel, the couple standing]
size: sig limits
text: "Aishiteru..." Preferably in hiragana/kanji, but if you don't have japanese font, cursive is fine. Place it wherever it's manageable.
etc: I'm look for a transparency and then render it...examples: link1 or link2
colors: greens, yellows, pinks, oranges...or whatever you think looks good.

Avy: linky [use the top panel, their faces]
size: 150x150, rounded border [preferably 1px black all around]
etc: whatever effects you want. 

dbl rep+cred<3


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats another resolution for the other request i had in case you wanted to use it timbers. I Just want you to take off his shoes. You can forget about the pic where you took sakura out, because the pic looks weird w/o her in it.


----------



## nintendosasuke (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi! Can You Make me a banner that fits for this site [DLMURL]http://animeworldwar.tk[/DLMURL] Please size idk and the other idk


----------



## Juubi (Nov 9, 2007)

Look at the first page. There's a request limit.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 9, 2007)

Per person, lol.

You don't really satisfy the post requirement, anyway. I'm sorry.


----------



## nintendosasuke (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh! I 3 a month thxs but i only need a banner for that site ^_^ [DLMURL]http://animeworldwar.tk[/DLMURL]


----------



## nintendosasuke (Nov 9, 2007)

I tried making a banner but i really don't like that temporary banner I have on it


----------



## nintendosasuke (Nov 9, 2007)

When would it be finish  ?? Ok Well when ur finish can you send it to my email adress
bryan_tierr@hotmail.com   i wish it had naruto in the banner and other anime in it Do it how cool you like ^_^


----------



## Animewarz07 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can I request it for him Lone Wolf I'll waste one If I can ^_^


----------



## Juubi (Nov 9, 2007)

None of you meet the post requirement. Please stop spamming the thread.>_>


----------



## lone wolf807 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ive deleted my posts does that make you happy...


----------



## Juubi (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes. Yes it does. Very much.

Now please, go out and get 200 posts. Then you can come back here and make a request.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a request. 8D

Sig(Well, not exactly a sig, but...8D)
Size: 500x500
Text: The Zatch Bell FC


*Spoiler*: _Pictos_


----------



## Juubi (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol, no images of Zatch?

I'll take care of it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 9, 2007)

I couldn't find any good ones. xD

Thanks.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol.

Okay       .


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well so far I only have done 1 this month. I requested a second pic but it was incomplete and I told Timbers to forget about it and my third one hasn't been done yet but once it's done I'll have two guess I better choose wisely for my last request of the month.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 10, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Well so far I only have done 1 this month. I requested a second pic but it was incomplete and I told Timbers to forget about it and my third one hasn't been done yet but once it's done I'll have two guess I better choose wisely for my last request of the month.



Um, you've had two already.  The latest screencap you sent in will be your third, which I will start on tomorrow (I had a really busy day, packing up for a move and all) 

However that will make three


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, ok but if my second one's gonna count at least complete it please?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 10, 2007)

Usagi said:


> I have come to make a request Adam.
> 
> Sig+Avy
> 
> ...


ill start this when i wake up ;3


----------



## zizou (Nov 10, 2007)

try this 
one of them.
or this
link2
or yet
one of them.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 10, 2007)

zizou said:


> try this
> one of them.
> or this
> link2
> ...



I'll take care of ya.


----------



## zizou (Nov 10, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 10, 2007)

Could this be enlarged? Perhaps to 640 x 480. Or maybe larger?


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

^I can do that. 8D


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright then, it would be greatly appreciated. You do not know how hard it is to find a good picture of Vyse.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

Hah. xD

Of course, because of the size gap, it's not crystal clear, but how's this?


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 10, 2007)

hmm is there no way to make it more clear?

I wanted to make an avatar out of Vyse's head.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, the only way I could do that would be to blur it.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 10, 2007)

hmm thanks for the help anyway. I will try someone else. 

*reps*


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 10, 2007)

Wut        ?


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

I can resize pictures, but that's about it.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 11, 2007)

Usagi said:


> I have come to make a request Adam.
> 
> Sig+Avy
> 
> ...



If you need anything edited, let me know  .







All I ask in return is where I can download this doujin


----------



## Smoke (Nov 11, 2007)

avatar

one of these, except as smoke instead of this guy


----------



## Juubi (Nov 11, 2007)

You're still into chibi's Smoke?

...I'm not so great at drawing original images, since I don't have a scanner currently. You'll have to wait until Timbers gets back, and see what he says.


----------



## Luigi (Nov 11, 2007)

Can someone shrink this down to 300x225.

*Stock:*


----------



## Juubi (Nov 11, 2007)

Son Gohan said:


> Can someone shrink this down to 300x225.
> 
> *Stock:*



No problem.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 11, 2007)

I have an avatar request 

size:150x150
linkANG
time: 01:27~01:29 (I don't want the boy's face)
border:black (1pixel)

thank you


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 11, 2007)

Juubi, how far are you on my request? Just asking.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 11, 2007)

I never saw them as a "fad"

i just like them and i've always wanted my own


----------



## Juubi (Nov 11, 2007)

zizou said:


> thank you







kuro said:


> I have an avatar request
> 
> size:150x150
> linkANG
> ...



I'll start on this one tomorrow.



Unaligned said:


> Juubi, how far are you on my request? Just asking.



I'm working on yours next.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome. Thank j00z. 

xD


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 12, 2007)

I hope you havent forgotten about me Timbers.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 13, 2007)

Smoke said:


> avatar
> 
> one of these, except as smoke instead of this guy



i dont really want to take another NF member's original work as my own without his permission. 

sorry

Dbgohan08: you've been requesting the same work in fuujin's shop, so i'll let him do it.

Juubi when you can let me know what i can work on


----------



## Gamble (Nov 13, 2007)

Son Gohan said:


> Can someone shrink this down to 300x225.
> 
> *Stock:*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 13, 2007)

I havent requested the same pictures though. Please Timbers plus that's kinda messed up that I used up all 3 of my tries and I only got 1 real request done and I only went to Fuujin for that very reason because I used up all my chances. Plus those are the only 2 you have to do because after that I might not even bother you anymore because so far I'm done.


----------



## Luigi (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks, rep + cred!


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 13, 2007)

@Dbgohan: I know that I don't work here, but you have to give Timbers-sama and Juubi-sama time. They have lives too, you know.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 13, 2007)

I know that but he's saying that he's not going to do them anymore at least that's what I think he said.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 13, 2007)

> Dbgohan08: you've been requesting the same work in fuujin's shop, so i'll let him do it.



That's what he said.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 13, 2007)

So is he gonna give the pics to fuujin or do i have to request them in Fuujin myself? If Timbers will give them to fuujin that's great but if not that's lame.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 13, 2007)

Um...he said that you already requested at Fuujin's.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 13, 2007)

No, I've requested other pics where I wanted the same thing done but I'm done with that now not the same pics. That would be stupid to request the same ones if they're already being done.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright, well you have to tell that to Timbers-sama.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well hopefully when he logs on he'll see what I wrote.


----------



## zizou (Nov 13, 2007)

nice stuff, juubimon!


----------



## Juubi (Nov 13, 2007)

zizou said:


> nice stuff, juubimon!



No problem, lol.

I should've been smart and just made a matching avatar, also.


----------



## zizou (Nov 13, 2007)

not a problem. its fixed


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I havent requested the same pictures though. Please Timbers plus that's kinda messed up that I used up all 3 of my tries and I only got 1 real request done and I only went to Fuujin for that very reason because I used up all my chances. Plus those are the only 2 you have to do because after that I might not even bother you anymore because so far I'm done.



Chill  I just thought you got tired of waiting and decided to take your stuff to Fuujin. I didn't think you needed the edits anymore. Can you post which ones you still need done so I don't do the ones Fuujin has?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's This one and I just want you to take his shoes off please and this one. Can you please take his jacket off but when you make naruto i dont want him looking ab-ish like a dbz person. I want him looking like from episodes 35 and 53.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't have a tablet =\ so I can't do any major edits (removing clothing) 

I'll do the other however.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok then Can you do this one instead? Can you take away shikamaru?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

That's an even bigger edit. =|

I'm basically limited to background editing or minor appendage edit. I can't do fine lining without a tablet, which I so stupidly sold last year.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 14, 2007)

Dbgohan, please allow Timbers to finish this final picture, then please leave us alone. Frankly, you've become annoying--and I'm tired of sifting through your posts in this thread in order to find an actual request from another member.

Please be considerate of others, be thankful for the work you've received, and be kind enough to leave this shop. Timbers will pm you the finished work.

Thank you.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok then can you take jiraiya out of this one please or no?


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Dbgohan .............
You have made the same request in fuujins shop also and I finished the request for you there..... You are taking way too much advantage of people here.... 
And dont post the same requests in two threads because if 2 people work on it precious time is wasted.....


----------



## Juubi (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll either crop the image with only part of Naruto remaining, or give you a separate image with just a render of Naruto.

Take your pick.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Dbgohan .............
> You have made the same request in fuujins shop also and I finished the request for you there..... You are taking way too much advantage of people here....
> And dont post the same requests in two threads because if 2 people work on it precious time is wasted.....



It's not the same one. Go look again. Juubi in choice B or whatever does that mean there wont be a background or anything? If so, I pick Choice A.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Taking shikamru off - what do you call that?? The same one or not the same one -_-


----------



## Juubi (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Juubi
Just give me something to do - and you can find out if I am good enough to work for you or not


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

our shop lacks customers


----------



## Cecil (Nov 14, 2007)

I have an avy request!

*Stock:*

*
Size:*125x125

*Other:*Can you make it transparent and I only want Mario in the avatar please.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 14, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> I have an avy request!
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



I got this one.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> I have an avy request!
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Guh, I need to buy this game


----------



## Juubi (Nov 14, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> I have an avy request!
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2007)

Are you still working on mine Timbers?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

Juubi did it for you.


----------



## Cecil (Nov 14, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Are you still working on mine Timbers?



Cool thanks! Rep + Cred.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 15, 2007)

There were two requests the one juubi did and the other one i didnt change my mind about the other one.Juubi did this one because  I changed my mind since you couldn't do this one and this one  but I still want you to do this one


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: http://img289.imageshack.us/img_viewer_framed.php?loc=img289&image=nikki141qc3ft.jpg&gal=img289/7132/narutobday5zn.gif
Sizes: As big as allowed.
Other: could you make the picture a littler lighter around naruto, and make the eyes on naruto and Kyuubi's eye stand out more? (make naruto's eyes bluer if possible, Kyuubi's redder if possible.)
could you make Kyuubi and then naruto come into focus at different times?


----------



## Juubi (Nov 16, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'll take care of this one.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Juubi said he got this one, but I need something to do. No classes today 



If you want anything changed, let me know


----------



## Juubi (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol, Timbers.

Actually, thanks. I have a headache right now.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2007)

Could you make it into an avi too? with the same things i requested?


----------



## Juubi (Nov 16, 2007)

Umm, do you mean convert it to .avi format?


I'll let Timbers finish this, lol.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 16, 2007)

Hope your head feels better.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 16, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Hope your head feels better.



I'm so sorry, Unaligned. Someone wanted to join our team, and I used your sig request as their entrance exam...

...and they're taking forever to finish it.

I think I'll start working on it myself.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 16, 2007)

It's alright.  I can wait. x3


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> Could you make it into an avi too? with the same things i requested?


.avi format won't loop. 

You'll have a better quality from .avi, but it won't continue doing focus alterations.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2007)

*That's ok to do it without focus alterations!*


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

...

.avi is video format, you know? Why would I make a screenshot into a .avi, or do you just want the image saved as .png?

The .png anyways, I'm secretly hoping you got confused which format you wanted..because I'm not sure what you want with an .avi <-<


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2007)

Whichever is fine.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> Whichever is fine.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2007)

Could you make it into an avi? I don't mean to upset you!


----------



## Juubi (Nov 16, 2007)

By avi, do you mean avatar?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> Could you make it into an avi? I don't mean to upset you!



Ohhh, do you mean avatar? The image underneath your name? 

If I'm right I owe Juubi sum repz.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes Please!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> Yes Please!



Alright lol. For future reference, you're requesting an avatar, not an avi 

An avi is a video format, usually used for full length video productions 

I think I know what you mean about it being "one focus at a time," but if you need anything changed let me know.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2007)

It's perfect!


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 17, 2007)

150*150 plx 

ill rep you tomorrow then


----------



## Gamble (Nov 17, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> 150*150 plx
> 
> ill rep you tomorrow then



Um.

What


----------



## Juubi (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't worry, Timbers. It's a request for me, lol.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope this is what you requested, lol. Tell me if you want a border, also.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 17, 2007)

a boarder would be awesome, if its possible like the one i currently have


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 18, 2007)

thnx


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 18, 2007)

where's my GIF avatar ?


----------



## Juubi (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry--I think that you posted right before all of that drama with that other guy, and we somewhat forgot.

I'll have yours done today.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol, sorry about the delay.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey guys, could you do something with this 

No rush I am still in love with Re-L, just want something for the future


----------



## Gamble (Nov 19, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Hey guys, could you do something with this
> 
> No rush I am still in love with Re-L, just want something for the future



I've got an idea.

I'll start on it sometime later.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool man thanks


----------



## Felt (Nov 19, 2007)

Can you clean up my sig and avatar pls


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

Izuko said:


> Can you clean up my sig and avatar pls



Sure. No prob, Izu.


----------



## /root (Nov 19, 2007)

Is it possible to give this a transparent background?


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

_JP said:


> Is it possible to give this a transparent background?



It's very possible. Consider it done.


----------



## /root (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 19, 2007)

My White and Black signature. Edit it and put RiiLEY EScOBAR and put in some fancy shits  Thx.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope you like this, lol.


----------



## /root (Nov 19, 2007)

tyvm


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

Da_GodFather said:


> My White and Black signature. Edit it and put RiiLEY EScOBAR and put in some fancy shits  Thx.



Timbers, you can take care of this one. I think that I'll have a few personal requests coming in soon, lol.



_JP said:


> tyvm



No problem.


----------



## Felt (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks :WOW


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

No prob, Izu.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 19, 2007)

Deadpool sets huh, lol. I'll get started on the Boondocks one.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 19, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Lol, sorry about the delay.



Thanks Juubi 
*reps*


----------



## Gamble (Nov 19, 2007)

Da_GodFather said:


> My White and Black signature. Edit it and put RiiLEY EScOBAR and put in some fancy shits  Thx.



Not entirely sure what you mean by "fancy shits," lol, but if you want anything changed go ahead and say it


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 19, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Not entirely sure what you mean by "fancy shits," lol, but if you want anything changed go ahead and say it



I like it. Put ii instead of just one i. And can you make it look more real? (if possible?)


----------



## Gamble (Nov 19, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Hey guys, could you do something with this
> 
> No rush I am still in love with Re-L, just want something for the future



If you need anything changed, let me know 





Da_GodFather: 

Um, not entirely sure what you mean by making it look more real. Details?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 19, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> If you need anything changed, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its like what you did for Kriippler in the second picture. The arm looks so real O_O.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

I think he may be referring to some sort of softglow technique, Timbers.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 19, 2007)

Da_GodFather said:


> Its like what you did for Kriippler in the second picture. The arm looks so real O_O.



Um.

You want it colored? =\


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

Tell me if this works for you. We need more of an idea of what you want, lol.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 19, 2007)

The only form of realism I can be thinking of is an indepth color of the image, which would look really weird I think with the current stock <-<


----------



## Juubi (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol. Let's just wait for the person making the request to explain more. We'll hurt ourselves, trying to figure this one out.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 20, 2007)

Look at the difference between the two pictures (Blue guy and my sig). First the blue guy looks just like drawing but the third picture of him looks like it has value. I don't know... I'm a noob at pictures...


----------



## Gamble (Nov 20, 2007)

Da_GodFather said:


> Look at the difference between the two pictures (Blue guy and my sig). First the blue guy looks just like drawing but the third picture of him looks like it has value. I don't know... I'm a noob at pictures...



Yes, because there are different color tones to the picture.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 20, 2007)

Can I have a set made out of this? I'd like the text "Pintsize" and "OBD Numerators" placed somewhere in the sig.



Thanks!

If you want to go fancy shits, feel free.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 20, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> Can I have a set made out of this? I'd like the text "Pintsize" and "OBD Numerators" placed somewhere in the sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get on it


----------



## Gamble (Nov 21, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> Can I have a set made out of this? I'd like the text "Pintsize" and "OBD Numerators" placed somewhere in the sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want anything changed, let me know, etc etc


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 21, 2007)

What does it say in the text on the top left? 

Thank you very much, sir.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 21, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> What does it say in the text on the top left?
> 
> Thank you very much, sir.



Nothing. It's just lines I edited to make it look like text  Clever, I know


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 21, 2007)

-waits patiently-

xD


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 22, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Tell me if this works for you. We need more of an idea of what you want, lol.



I'll take this except put two Is plz lol.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 22, 2007)

Unaligned, I'll take care of yours.
You get free requests for this, lol.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks. x3

Free requests? o:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 23, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Unaligned, I'll take care of yours.
> You get free requests for this, lol.



Thanks XD +reps


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 23, 2007)

I want a avatar with a picture of Tokyo and here is a example of a avatar I found from a member on the forums.
*
Example: *

I want everything the same like that avatar except the image of course. 

Except for this request its all on your opinion on what part of the image should be used for the avatar make it look like it fits good just like the example.

2 Images I want made into a avatar please.


*Spoiler*: __ 




* For this image I want it focused on the lights.*





Choose what you think would fit the border like the example I posted and please make it look sharp and clear. 

Thank you +reps and credit for who ever makes it any questions or specifications ask me.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 23, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I want a avatar with a picture of Tokyo and here is a example of a avatar I found from a member on the forums.
> *
> Example: *
> 
> ...



This seems like fun, I'll get started on it later if you don't mind. I'm heading out in 10 mins.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 23, 2007)

Thats completely fine im heading out in a bit anyways. Glad you find it fun that way it will look alot more creative when you make it.


----------



## Hio (Nov 23, 2007)

Will you guys find for me a cool avy of Link I will rep you


----------



## Juubi (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll take care of you, Hio.


----------



## Hio (Nov 23, 2007)

Hehe Thank you Juubi


----------



## Juubi (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's an avvy.

 I also made a sig that I thought was pretty cool, too. You can use it if you want.


----------



## Kuran (Nov 24, 2007)

i want a yuri sig .... what do i do to get one


----------



## Juubi (Nov 24, 2007)

All you have to do is ask, lol. Any specific yuri that you want, or would you prefer ecchi?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 24, 2007)

can u make the background trasparent and also make the image a bit smaller?
just a bit,not too much.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Cute.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay photoshop is reinstalled. Unaligned, I know your request was like over a week ago  do you still want it done, or do you want another request? I apologize for such a delay on it. A potential artist here was going to do it, and basically skimped out on us ...sorry you got the backfire of it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, Juubi was working on it, but if you want to then...I don't know. xD It's okay. It's not your fault, though.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 24, 2007)

You want the same request then? The one requested a few pages back?


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah. That'd be alright.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol, I figured that I'd upload a bigger image, just in case.

 Here's one

 Smaller version.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 24, 2007)

oh lol, well I'll throw it out there anyway.



Unaligned I'll do yours next


----------



## Gamble (Nov 25, 2007)

If you want anything changed, let me know


----------



## Kuran (Nov 25, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> All you have to do is ask, lol. Any specific yuri that you want, or would you prefer ecchi?



ecchi 

someone hot but no short hair


----------



## Hio (Nov 25, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Here's an avvy.
> 
> I also made a sig that I thought was pretty cool, too. You can use it if you want.



Thank you Juubi Rep is coming


----------



## Juubi (Nov 25, 2007)

Hayate Gunryo said:


> ecchi
> 
> someone hot but no short hair



Lol. Okay.



Hio said:


> Thank you Juubi Rep is coming



No prob, Hio.


----------



## Blix (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol
Re questing an MF Doom/Madvillain set


----------



## Juubi (Nov 25, 2007)

Blix, Hayate, I'm working on you guys as we speak.


----------



## Kuran (Nov 25, 2007)

k, thx


----------



## Blix (Nov 25, 2007)

I will expect greatness.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 25, 2007)

That's frickin' awesome. 

Cred+Rep.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 25, 2007)

I need all his green parts to be pink,


<------like that

thanks in advance


----------



## Juubi (Nov 25, 2007)

Sure, Schec.

Do you want just him changed, or the background, as well?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks guys, u both did a great job...


----------



## Smoke (Nov 25, 2007)

if it's not too much trouble, yes I would like a different back ground


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2007)

Blix said:


> Lol
> Re questing an MF Doom/Madvillain set







If you want anything changed, feel free to say.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello thar.

I have simple request. I can do it by myself but for a week I wont be able to use softwares on my computer so I ask for your help.

L' s Avatar 150 x 150 please. With border like in Olaf' s avatar: 

Here is the pic:


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Hello thar.
> 
> I have simple request. I can do it by myself but for a week I wont be able to use softwares on my computer so I ask for your help.
> 
> ...





Krippler, I'll start on yours tomorrow. Going to bed


----------



## Blix (Nov 26, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Timbers-, you re made of win. Hilarious!!!


----------



## /root (Nov 26, 2007)

Timbers, Juubi tells me you're really ridiculously talented. Requesting a Adam from heroes set.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 















For the sig, if you could combine the static stock and the gifs in some way, that would be awesome. For the background, could you go with a theme using the idea of celluar regeneration, perhaps using the 'Godsend' symbol as a base?



Be creative 

I thank you many times in advance for what will undoubtedly be awesome work.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2007)

Adаm said:


> Timbers, Juubi tells me you're really ridiculously talented. Requesting a Adam from heroes set.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...


Well, I hope I can live up to your expectations ... 

But um, your request kind of confused me. You want the .gifs to both be in the sig? I'll have to think a bit on what to do with the sig..I'm drawing blanks on how to portray cellular regen :sweat

I'll start screwing around with it once I finish Krippler's set.


----------



## /root (Nov 26, 2007)

Nah you don't need to use both gifs. I posted them incase one worked better than the other. I prefer the first one, but since it's Ancient Japan adam, and the rest of the set is mostly non-Ancient Japan Adam, I didn't know if you'd think it would be better to be consistent. Maybe a mix would be better, with the Ancient Japan gif, the 18th century comic and the 21st Century Adam. Your call 

Here is the helix again, Wikipedia doesn't like you stealing their images 



In re to the cell regen thing, don't worry bout it if you can't think of anything. I couldn't either, I just wanted to see if you had any ideas


----------



## Juubi (Nov 26, 2007)

Hayate Gunryo said:


> ecchi
> 
> someone hot but no short hair



*Spoiler*: __ 









Tell me if this works.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2007)

Krippler said:


>







If you want anything changed, give the word


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 26, 2007)

sig request, same size as my current on with Spliffjones in the smoke.

Rep and cred will be given, thx in advance


----------



## Hellion (Nov 26, 2007)

Great job as usual man.  One thing though could you make the sig a lil bit bigger.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2007)

spliffjones said:


> sig request, same size as my current on with Spliffjones in the smoke.
> 
> Rep and cred will be given, thx in advance



Did you want only the text?

If so:


Yeah Kripp, I'll do that in a second. Gonna get off for a bit and exited out of PS after I did this guy's request lol, sorry.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 27, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Great job as usual man.  One thing though could you make the sig a lil bit bigger.



oh..shit...i suck lol.

I can't find the .psd file for your sig.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't worry about it then.

However keep that original picture cuz I want that to be used for my Christmas sig, full party background but with Cristmasy colors


----------



## Gamble (Nov 27, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Don't worry about it then.
> 
> However keep that original picture cuz I want that to be used for my Christmas sig, full party background but with Cristmasy colors



lol I've got it saved still.


----------



## /root (Nov 27, 2007)

I appear to have given Timbers a challenge


----------



## Gamble (Nov 27, 2007)

Adаm said:


> I appear to have given Timbers a challenge



I'll try to finish yours tonight, if not then tomorrow 

edddeettt: That render is really lacking in every aspect, no offense =$ May I use another ony my own, or can you find me an intact stock?


----------



## /root (Nov 27, 2007)

The transparent one? I'll repost the original:



If its still unusable, let me know and I'll try to pull some more stock.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 27, 2007)

no this is fine  the render you had given me was just badly cut and I was too lazy to fix it up


----------



## Smoke (Nov 27, 2007)

can you make all the green on his body, pink?




thanks


this type of pink


----------



## Juubi (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll send you yours in a few mins, Smoke.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks I love you


----------



## Gamble (Nov 27, 2007)

Smoke said:


> can you make all the green on his body, pink?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_JP I'll finish yours now


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 27, 2007)

can you get rid of the background and also make it into an ava thats about 125 x 125

also if its not to much trouble can you also make this pic into a sig.
kinda banner like. but still big enough to be a sig...
 and have the name* justchillin *in bold on the right of the sig.
And for the color and design for the sig can be anything as long as it has the colors gold and purple in it.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 28, 2007)

@_@

_JP I started and finished yours, but I didn't like how it turned out and ended up scrapping it. You're right though, you did give a challenge  Sorry for the delay though, I'll try having it done tomorrow. I need to think of an idea of what to do with it.

Tayuya I'll do yours tomorrow too.


----------



## /root (Nov 28, 2007)

If something is giving you too much trouble (say, the embedded GIF, I'd imagine >_>) then you can leave it out @_@. I'd rather you not push yourself too hard for something worth no more than a few rep points.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm not doing this for rep  just need an excuse to open up photoshop. I've gotten a bit shabby with it since classes started in August   need to get back into the groove, so to speak 

So if I'm going to do something, I'm going to do it right ..I'll finish it tomorrow  I've got an image in my head, and if all goes well it should turn out fine.


----------



## Kuran (Nov 28, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx   (ps. you're now an official uchiha black ops ) (thx to me )


----------



## Juubi (Nov 28, 2007)

Lol.

No problem, Hayate.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 28, 2007)

could you make me a sig/ square ava from this that has King Krippler in it 

*Spoiler*: __ 







 Sorry for spamming you guys thread


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2007)

*Type*: avy
*Stock*: 
*Size*: senior size
*Border*: same border like this pic
________________________________

* Type*:sig
* stock*: 
*size & Border*: same as this pic.

double rep will be given


----------



## Juubi (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll take care of you, Titos.

Krippler, I'll let Timbers take care of you, lol. He seems to know what you like.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2007)

okay I´ll be waiting.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 29, 2007)

Adam said:


> Timbers, Juubi tells me you're really ridiculously talented. Requesting a Adam from heroes set.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



Lol, I think I've met my match. I was seriously drawing blanks all day. Then I had a brilliant good idea, tried it, and totally forgot that saving anything as a .gif is gonna royally fuck the quality of the entire sig, unless it was saved at a high bitmap, in which case it'd rocket the filesize to well over 2mb <_< Lol,  So unless you want me to cut the .gif's framerate by 3/4, I think using a .gif is out of the question. This was the last sig, without the .gif, so it looks kind of weird without it (I had the comic in it too, but without the .gif the comic looked totally retarded and I just removed it as well.) 



If you still want something else done, I'll do it in a few days after I slit my wrists take a break. xP

Kripp I'll have yours done by the weekend. I've got 4 other people I need to do sets for


----------



## /root (Nov 29, 2007)

That's hot. I'm happy with what you've produced.

Should you personally want to have another crack using just the stock+comic (without the GIF headache) then you're more than welcome, but I'm more than happy to sig that.

Also don't hurt yourself too badly


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2007)

No problem bro, I can wait.  I know you are gonna kill the Gambit/King Krippler set


----------



## Gamble (Nov 29, 2007)

Adam said:


> That's hot. I'm happy with what you've produced.
> 
> Should you personally want to have another crack using just the stock+comic (without the GIF headache) then you're more than welcome, but I'm more than happy to sig that.
> 
> Also don't hurt yourself too badly



I'll definitely take another shot at it over the weekend. Glad it works for you though, at least as a temporary sig 

Kripp, I've got a vision. It is a vision that it will be one of the most awesome sets ever to be produced on the internet, ever


----------



## Caile (Nov 29, 2007)

*Signature Request:*
*Stock* :  Deee 
*Size* : Enough to fit his head at least.
*Other* : A basic border is fine.

That'll be it, Thank you.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 29, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> @_@
> 
> 
> 
> Tayuya I'll do yours tomorrow too.


Okay.
thanks for taking my request.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 29, 2007)

Timbers, pm me and let me know which ones I should take care of.


----------



## /root (Nov 29, 2007)

Timbers, I'm going on holiday, and I won't be back until the 6th. So work on the others


----------



## Kaiwai (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I've joined the request team.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 29, 2007)

Indeed, she has.


----------



## Kaiwai (Nov 29, 2007)

Distant Shadows said:


> *Signature Request:*
> *Stock* :  Deee
> *Size* : Enough to fit his head at least.
> *Other* : A basic border is fine.
> ...



I'll take care of this.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 29, 2007)

That's less work for me to do that's awesome, Nat!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 29, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> I'll take care of this.



Alright, perfect 

I was going to go a little slow on requests this month too, so it's good someone else can give a hand :sweat


----------



## Kaiwai (Nov 29, 2007)

*Distant Shadows*~ Love 



If you don't like it, tell me, I'll redo it.



AntiChrist said:


> That's less work for me to do that's awesome, Nat!



 Put me on the first page 



Timbers- said:


> Alright, perfect
> 
> I was going to go a little slow on requests this month too, so it's good someone else can give a hand :sweat



I'm glad I can help. 

Although, I havent been making anything lately so my skills kinda suck.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 29, 2007)

Lol, Nat.


----------



## Kaiwai (Nov 29, 2007)

:3            <3


----------



## Gamble (Nov 29, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> I'm glad I can help.
> 
> Although, I havent been making anything lately so my skills kinda suck.



Ah, don't worry about it. I don't think I had opened Photoshop in 5 or so months until Juubi had asked me to open shop with him, so I'm still a bit rusty


----------



## Caile (Nov 29, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> *Distant Shadows*~ Love
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like it, tell me, I'll redo it.



Mind if I just make the Height a bit shorter? 

Thanks Nat.  <3


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

Awww What a nice friendly place


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 30, 2007)

Just came here to show off the new set Timbers did for me


----------



## Gamble (Nov 30, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Awww What a nice friendly place



lol        wut?


----------



## Kaiwai (Nov 30, 2007)

Distant Shadows said:


> Mind if I just make the Height a bit shorter?
> 
> Thanks Nat.  <3



Sure, go ahead. 

<3


----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi TImbers ^_^ Yay =D! Ilike this shop =D u guys do gr8 work ^^

I'll request a sig =D

*Image: *
*Spoiler*: __ 



]



*Size:* Regular @_@?
*Text:*Merry Christmas From Bleach!
*Other:* Obviously i want just the Haruhi in the sig =D! Have fun =D! 

ill be sure to rep and cred ^^!


----------



## Juubi (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll take care of this one. ^_^


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

I wanna join the team!!!! I can do animated signatures  and avatars


----------



## Juubi (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry, but we've already got enough people right now. Perhaps you can come back when we start getting more requests and need more work, or when one of us takes a break.


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Dec 1, 2007)

Any sig u want 2 make AntiChrist with Gurren-lagann xD


----------



## Juubi (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol. Okay. ^_^


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 1, 2007)

lol       wat


----------



## Gamble (Dec 1, 2007)

Alright I still need to do Tayuya and Krippler's requests :sweat I suppose I should get those done today.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 1, 2007)

I suppose. =P
Juubi, you also still have one to do. =/


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 1, 2007)

;-;
I have a request. Could anyone Zarufy everyone in this pic except the black guy in the second to top row and the two people next to him in dark blue?




I would weep with joy and do anything if it happens. The size posted is good, but whatever you want.

^.^


----------



## Gamble (Dec 1, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> can you get rid of the background and also make it into an ava thats about 125 x 125
> 
> also if its not to much trouble can you also make this pic into a sig.
> kinda banner like. but still big enough to be a sig...
> ...



Well, the avatar I couldn't exactly make transparent. As you can see, the render (Slickback) takes up the entire space..so there was no background I could get rid of ^^..um, yeah.





I apologize for such the long wait, between upcoming midterms and other sets, I was a bit busy


----------



## Juubi (Dec 1, 2007)

I got ya, Cyclone.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 1, 2007)

I love you already 

Thanks for accepting

By the way what is your avy and sig from?


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 1, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Well, the avatar I couldn't exactly make transparent. As you can see, the render (Slickback) takes up the entire space..so there was no background I could get rid of ^^..um, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no prob at all...
I wish I could rep u now...
but I'll rep u two times later.
u are a true artist....


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 1, 2007)

That is so awesome Timbers.

I wish I had your skillz


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 2, 2007)

lawlz A Pimp Named Slickback. Manly man


----------



## Gamble (Dec 2, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> no prob at all...
> I wish I could rep u now...
> but I'll rep u two times later.
> u are a true artist....



Well I'm glad you like it


----------



## Gamble (Dec 2, 2007)

Kripp I'll start/finish yours today


----------



## Juubi (Dec 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Here you go, Matsuo.


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Dec 2, 2007)

tank You *Love it*


----------



## Juubi (Dec 2, 2007)

Lol, no problem.

I'm working on the others, now.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 2, 2007)

By the way,AntiChrist, if you have the time and feel like it, could you sign it Cyclone248i and whatever handle you prefer in small letters in a corner?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 2, 2007)

Of course, Cyclone.^_^


----------



## Sanaelar (Dec 2, 2007)

Would it be possible to get a banner of Byakuya from Bleach using your choice of source? Maybe with a subtext of "Breaking hearts and destroying Ego's since 1784"

If not, I can try and find a source for you.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 2, 2007)

It would be best if you provided the image.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 2, 2007)

If worst comes to worst, I can find some stock for you.

Pm me tomorrow and let me know how it goes, Nat.

As a matter of fact, get on msn. I wanna talk with yous.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't, I'm reading the second part of the chapter you released and then I have to leave.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 2, 2007)

Could you please resize this to 125x125 for me, while keeping the border and everything intact? 



If not, can you give me a request shop that can? xD


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 2, 2007)

^ I'll do that before leaving, give me 5 minutes.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 2, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Could you please resize this to 125x125 for me, while keeping the border and everything intact?
> 
> 
> 
> If not, can you give me a request shop that can? xD





or



Any other size would alter the image.

The second one would fit as your avy.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 2, 2007)

Let me give it a go, Kai.


----------



## Sanaelar (Dec 2, 2007)

Unless you have started working on mine already, I would like to change my request. Is it possible to make some sort of sig from the picture located in my signature already? It's kind of bulky and I hate hiding it behind a spoiler tag.

If you want to insert some sort of subtext of your choice, thats fine as well. If not, no matter. My original subtext of "Breaking hearts and destroying Ego's since 1784" I think would work with that picture, but I'll let you be the judge.

Also, thanks for taking the time to at least consider my request


----------



## Juubi (Dec 2, 2007)

No prob, Sanaelar. Kawaii will probabl do yours in the morning.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks to both of you, but I'll taks Juubi's. 8D

Cred+Rep. >3


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 2, 2007)

> Your file of 533.6 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype.



 What can we do about that? D:


----------



## Gamble (Dec 2, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> What can we do about that? D:



You're not senior member, so it's basically impossible to have a .gif as your avatar. =$

I think you're not allowed over 100kb for avatar without senior memb right? That's like, 15 frames at 125x125...or about a 1/5 or 1/6 the size of your avatar. You might want to stick with regular images until you can reach senior member ^^..sorry

Juubi grats on ascendant you whore 


Kripplerrrrrr:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 2, 2007)

Can you one of you guys fix this gif up for me, please?



Just make it so I can use it as a Senior avatar.

Reps will be given.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 2, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> Can you one of you guys fix this gif up for me, please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brb in 5 15 

v1


v2


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 2, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> brb in 5 15
> 
> v1
> 
> ...



Thanks, Timb 
Reps have been given.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn, you guys are pretty good. :3

methinks I should think of a .gif to bring in once I can rep you again.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyclone248i said:


> Damn, you guys are pretty good. :3
> 
> methinks I should think of a .gif to bring in once I can rep you again.



lol, arite

random sigs I made out of boredom and possible bait for advertisement.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chad Elimination Game


 Can you do a wallpaper of the first panel with just naruto & Tobi?


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

Sanaelar said:


> Would it be possible to get a banner of Byakuya from Bleach using your choice of source? Maybe with a subtext of "Breaking hearts and destroying Ego's since 1784"
> 
> If not, I can try and find a source for you.





Sanaelar said:


> Unless you have started working on mine already, I would like to change my request. Is it possible to make some sort of sig from the picture located in my signature already? It's kind of bulky and I hate hiding it behind a spoiler tag.
> 
> If you want to insert some sort of subtext of your choice, thats fine as well. If not, no matter. My original subtext of "Breaking hearts and destroying Ego's since 1784" I think would work with that picture, but I'll let you be the judge.
> 
> Also, thanks for taking the time to at least consider my request



Hey, hopefully I'll have time to do it tonight.



Timbers- said:


> lol, arite
> 
> random sigs I made out of boredom and possible bait for advertisement.



Those are great.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

*Sanaelar* ~

I hope you like it:


----------



## Bleach (Dec 4, 2007)

AntiChrist I thought you were gonna do mine . 

Im not trying to rush though I just wanna make sure I'm not forgotton >_<!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 4, 2007)

Bleach said:


> AntiChrist I thought you were gonna do mine .
> 
> Im not trying to rush though I just wanna make sure I'm not forgotton >_<!



Could you bump up your request? I can't seem to find it


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Avatar

Image:
Size:125x125
Colors:Not quite sure umm make it look good please.
Comments:Just be creative with my request and of course there will be +reps and credit.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

CrimsonWolf said:


> Avatar
> 
> Image:
> Size:125x125
> ...



I'll do it now.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyclone248i said:


> ;-;
> I have a request. Could anyone Zarufy everyone in this pic EXCEPT the black guy in the second to top row and the two people next to him in dark blue?
> 
> 
> ...




;-; I hope mine's being worked on >.< sry if I seem impatient. I'm probably not considering the time that goes into this. ^.^ Keep up the good work. Love your sigs


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

*CrimsonWolf* ~

I actually like this one


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyclone248i said:


> ;-; I hope mine's being worked on >.< sry if I seem impatient. I'm probably not considering the time that goes into this. ^.^ Keep up the good work. Love your sigs



When you say 'Zarufy' to you mean adding  to their heads?

Also, can you be more precise as to who to not 'Zarufy' ?


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Dec 4, 2007)

i have no clue what you wrote in it but it looks awsome to me, but i got a problem why is it saved as a art file? it wont let me upload it.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

CrimsonWolf said:


> i have no clue what you wrote in it but it looks awsome to me, but i got a problem why is it saved as a art file? it wont let me upload it.



:3

It's saved as a jpg/jpeg
You should be able to upload it. =/

Here try saving it from here:


----------



## Gamble (Dec 4, 2007)

Kawaii, that's nicely done =3 I'm not sure on the previous quality, but I would save images as .png, .jpg usually ruins quality ..this one looks nice anyways


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Timbs 

I find that most of the time jpg isnt that bad actually.

I generally only use png for invisible background ones. gif is bad. =P


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 4, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> When you say 'Zarufy' to you mean adding  to their heads?
> 
> Also, can you be more precise as to who to not 'Zarufy' ?




Yes, I do except matching skin tones 


I don't want it done to these particular people in the second to top row: The 3rd 4th and 5th from the left.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyclone248i said:


> Yes, I do except matching skin tones
> 
> 
> I don't want it done to these particular people in the second to top row: The 3rd 4th and 5th from the left.



Well, I just saw Juubi said he'd do it. He probably started it already. :3
He'll be done soon enough, don't worry.


----------



## Sanaelar (Dec 4, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> *Sanaelar* ~
> 
> I hope you like it:



It is good, but is it possible to make the text a more visible color? Even knowing what it was supposed to say I had a very hard time reading it.

Thanks


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 4, 2007)

Sanaelar said:


> It is good, but is it possible to make the text a more visible color? Even knowing what it was supposed to say I had a very hard time reading it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sanaelar (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks a ton. +reps


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh sorry timbers I just realized the link didnt work. Here's the new link. I just want a wallpaper of the first panel with just naruto & tobi.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Hi TImbers ^_^ Yay =D! Ilike this shop =D u guys do gr8 work ^^
> 
> I'll request a sig =D
> 
> ...





Timbers- said:


> Could you bump up your request? I can't seem to find it




There it is xD!


----------



## murasex (Dec 5, 2007)

Um... I don't have a stock or anything but I would like a set like AntiChrist's set-- except male. 

Something like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 





hello world said:


> Mouth watering, undeniably sexy, oily-- orgasmic.
> 
> A stock like a male who just came out of the shower with only a towel on. ONLY a towel on.  Or a naked male with whipped cream on the "package".






Oh, and if possible, an anime stock.


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Dec 5, 2007)

Posting request as... requested? o.O
Looking for an awesome pic of Nico Robin from One Piece to match with my current avatar (or maybe even a whole set, if it's good (as if it's even to question  )). Ideally, from the same artist that drew the one in my avatar, whoever it is, because that art is made of sex  and win!

I will let you free to do what you want with it, as long as it's sexy and acceptable as a sig (although I'm only hanging out in the BH anyway XD)

Thanks 

And if possible, tell me when it's done through PM because I'll forget about this thread tomorrow, and it'll take me forever to search for it XD


----------



## Juubi (Dec 5, 2007)

Okay, guys. I'll have your sets, soon enough.

Thanks for taking care of Bleach, Timbers. I actually forgot.

Cyclone, I'm working on yours right now.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is there any way that you can make all the red, into gray?








so that he looks like this


----------



## balmung29 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello ^^ I would like to request a sig and if possible matching avatar
I would like this pic to be used 

I would like the text to be "Yahiko" The colors are up to creator and the size is also up to them. Thank you ^_^


----------



## Juubi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, balmung. You look familiar. You don't happen to have an account with a similar name on a sit called MangaLounge, do you?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 5, 2007)

Juubi, are you still doing Bleach's request? If not I'll do it I suppose ...

Smoke hopefully someone else can take your request, but if no one does I'll do it once I finish everyone's elses' requests...which may be late Sunday :sweat


----------



## Juubi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol, I'll have Bleach's request finished tomorrow. There's actually already a render of Haruhi that's already on one of the Chan sites.

It shouldn't take me long to finish, once I start on it.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2007)

> Smoke hopefully someone else can take your request, but if no one does I'll do it once I finish everyone's elses' requests...which may be late Sunday



no that's cool, I'm not in any hurry


----------



## Gamble (Dec 6, 2007)

everyone is putting that "don't click" stuff in their sigs now  I almost clicked yours, which would have made the 4th time this week I've fallen into it


----------



## /root (Dec 6, 2007)

Timbers, I have returned.

Did you wind up making attempt #2?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 6, 2007)

Adam said:


> Timbers, I have returned.
> 
> Did you wind up making attempt #2?



Hay







Juubi whose have you started on ?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 6, 2007)

sig made for friend on my other forum


----------



## K I S K E (Dec 6, 2007)

Type: Sig 

Stock: 

Text:K I S K E, and erase the rest of the text, if at all possible.

size:Whatever seems reasonable. 

other: Black border, please...

Will rep.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Juubi, are you still doing Bleach's request? If not I'll do it I suppose ...
> 
> Smoke hopefully someone else can take your request, but if no one does I'll do it once I finish everyone's elses' requests...which may be late Sunday :sweat





AntiChrist said:


> Lol, I'll have Bleach's request finished tomorrow. There's actually already a render of Haruhi that's already on one of the Chan sites.
> 
> It shouldn't take me long to finish, once I start on it.



Lol my request has caused quite an uproar xP. Sorry =P. I look forward to see it though Anti xD!


----------



## balmung29 (Dec 6, 2007)

No sorry Im not on mangalounge whatever that is XD


----------



## Gamble (Dec 6, 2007)

K I S K E said:


> Type: Sig
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


Um, you want like a standard small art signature? 

I wouldn't be able to fit the text into the sig even if I tried in the first place, so I just wanted to make sure the size such as this sig:



is alright?


----------



## murasex (Dec 6, 2007)

Did my request get skipped or...? ._.;


----------



## Gamble (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm not sure :sweat I want to be on the same page as Juubi as to who is doing what 

Bleach
5il3ncer
Smoke
hello world
K I S K E
balmung29

You all currently are requesting sets right? Did I miss anyone ?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 6, 2007)

Me too Timbers


----------



## K I S K E (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, that's alright.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 6, 2007)

I haven't forgotten about you, hello world. I'm just trying to find the image that best fits the criteria, lol.

DBGohan, I'll leave you to Kawaii.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 6, 2007)

Would this stock suffice


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 6, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> I haven't forgotten about you, hello world. I'm just trying to find the image that best fits the criteria, lol.
> 
> DBGohan, I'll leave you to Kawaii.



T_____________T

No.

I havent got time for the next 2 days and, sorry to say this, but his request is too time-consuming.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 7, 2007)

K I S K E said:


> Type: Sig
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



The text royally sucks 

I had a bit of difficulty with the render too, the stock you provided was pretty grainy :sweat


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 7, 2007)

That looks great Timbs :3


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

Totitos said:


> *Type*: avy
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: senior size
> *Border*: same border like this pic
> ...



BUMP.

its been over a week and you havent done mine Juubi.

I?m not rushing you.But lol did you forget?


----------



## murasex (Dec 7, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Would this stock suffice



... That WILL definitely be fine! Please do that one!


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 7, 2007)

Taco Chip!!!!!! 

I'll do it for you if you want, a little later.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

Kai 

okay <3


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah, oh well. D:

Either way, thanks, guys.


----------



## Yellow (Dec 7, 2007)

AntiChrist was juubi right? I remember when I hated you. You're alright now, but only alright.>_<

Anyways as you can see I'm lacking a sig/avy so I came here for a Yondaime avy/sig. Make me a good one and I'll credit, rep, love, do whatever you want etc.

If you can't make a good Yondaime set then I want a suggestive female anime character sig/avy. Something kinda like what AntiChrist has right now preferably of a female Naruto character and no Sakura/Ten Ten.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 7, 2007)

hello world said:


> ... That WILL definitely be fine! Please do that one!



I'll see what I can do 

My memory sucks lol  was there anyone else's I was suppose to be doing?


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 7, 2007)

I believe there was a few other requests


----------



## Gamble (Dec 7, 2007)

Smoke, 5il3nc3r, hello world, Totitos, Yellow

Uhm..


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, Ill be making Taco's tonight or tomorrow sometime...

as for the rest I dont know who was suppose to do them.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 7, 2007)

;-;

Juubi, how is it going? I hope I didn't ask anything too extensive >.<;;


----------



## Juubi (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry that I've been rather slow this week, guys. It's just that something rather personal in my family has happened, and I haven't been able to do as much, lately.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, just good to hear from you. 
Hope your family's ok 0.o;;


----------



## Smoke (Dec 8, 2007)

guys im sorry but i couldn't resist, i did totito's request,

i was bored and it seemed fun

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome back 

I have this request:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Can you make both of' em ? (and we will see which one looks better ). I' ll be very glad and give creditz.

Can it be senior member size (150x150) with border like in my current avatar?

Onegaishimasu


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Would this stock suffice





			
				hello world said:
			
		

> ... That WILL definitely be fine! Please do that one!



I didn't want to do too much to it hot sexy man doesn't need much touchup, but I hope this okay


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2007)

Yo, got a job for you guys 

I need an animated avatar that'll go through five images. You know, where it just goes through them like a slide show.


*Spoiler*: __ 











In that order, please 
No fade, just goes through them.

And if you could add a rounded black border, that would be awesome.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

This was totally my avatar like 2 years ago 

I'll do this ina second, need to upload my avatar first


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2007)

Shank you, Timbers 

Mr Pink xD

What a fuckhead he was.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> Yo, got a job for you guys
> 
> I need an animated avatar that'll go through five images. You know, where it just goes through them like a slide show.
> 
> ...





edit: Oh wait, I forgot the black border :sweat


----------



## Juubi (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry that I forgot about you, Bleach.

Everyone else, I'll be posting your finished images throughout the day. I finally have free time.^_^


----------



## murasex (Dec 8, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I didn't want to do too much to it hot sexy man doesn't need much touchup, but I hope this okay
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*I LOVE it*. But can you make both of them lighter and the sig smaller?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 8, 2007)

Stock: X
Type: Signature
Size: Whatever looks best
Border: Something that looks good
Colors: Preferably dark


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

hello world said:


> *I LOVE it*. But can you make both of them lighter and the sig smaller?



Will do


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

Smoke said:


> guys im sorry but i couldn't resist, i did totito's request,
> 
> i was bored and it seemed fun
> 
> ...



LOL Smoker.

I like the sig.

but I only want MC face in the avy.

thanks


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

next person to post I'll do their request ..I'm confused as hell and don't want to do a request that somebody else is working on


----------



## Yellow (Dec 8, 2007)

^Mine then.



Yellow said:


> AntiChrist was juubi right? I remember when I hated you. You're alright now, but only alright.>_<
> 
> Anyways as you can see I'm lacking a sig/avy so I came here for a Yondaime avy/sig. Make me a good one and I'll credit, rep, love, do whatever you want etc.
> 
> If you can't make a good Yondaime set then I want a suggestive female anime character sig/avy. Something kinda like what AntiChrist has right now preferably of a female Naruto character and no Sakura/Ten Ten.



Do it please.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

Vague outline is vague 

I'm going to go pretend I have a life for a few hours, and then I'll come back and do it


----------



## Yellow (Dec 8, 2007)

^Oh come on. It's not that vague.

avy:150x150

sigever as long as it's within the forum limit.

Borderon't care how you do it or even if you do one.

And use the previously stated criteria. I'm an easy guy to please. As long as it's Yondaime or a hot female and good quality I'll probably like it.^_^

Well when you come back do mine first.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2007)

I need an animated avy using these:


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Slideshow Request*, in the order posted plz. 


*Spoiler*: __ 














Thnx in advance


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm back, I'll do cookies and JB's request since they're a bit easier than your request Yellow, and then I'll start on yours immediately


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

JB008 said:


> *Slideshow Request*, in the order posted plz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Gamble (Dec 8, 2007)

Cookies said:


> I need an animated avy using these:


v1


v2


----------



## balmung29 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow you guys have a lot of request O_o


----------



## Yellow (Dec 8, 2007)

balmung29 said:


> Wow you guys have a lot of request O_o



No shit sherlock!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 8, 2007)

lol ya they do.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thx a lot u rock, reps comin' up.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 9, 2007)

Yellow said:


> ^Mine then.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it please.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yellow (Dec 9, 2007)

^Thanks man. Rep+cred+I love you in an almost homosexual way.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Timbers when your done with mine can you PM me so I know? but you dont have to I'll just keep checking.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 9, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> v1
> 
> 
> v2



Thanks. 
+rep


----------



## infinite (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello, I would like to have anew Gaara set. 

You are free with colours ( it doesn;t have to be red again), just make it look nice  
I prefer kazekage Gaara, that smiles a bit, just like gaara in my sig and ava now. 

Off course I'll + rep you


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Sorry that I forgot about you, Bleach.
> 
> Everyone else, I'll be posting your finished images throughout the day. I finally have free time.^_^



Thanks =D! 4 a second there i thought u forgot about me again 

+rep =D!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 9, 2007)

What about my request ?


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 9, 2007)

We've been getting a lot of requests lately. 

I'll try to make as many as possible, but it wont be before 24 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine is not so hard I think  (i dont have here tools :/)


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 9, 2007)

SIG 1
*Render:* 

*Color:* Match the Render

*Size: *350x123

*Other:* Please put this in the background somewhere 

*Text:* have it say "Rasassination" in a nice font


SIG 2
*Render:* 

*Color:* Match the render

*Size:* 350x123

*Other:* Please put this in the background somewhere. 

*Text:* have it say "Rasassination" in a nice font


----------



## Gamble (Dec 9, 2007)

Tarō said:


> What about my request ?



Sorry about the delay, but everyone is getting that I think. 

Juubi is having some rl business going on, and I assume Kawaii is as well, and I have finals this upcoming week so I haven't been able to open up PS too much :sweat

I'll try to get these done as quick as I can, but I apologize if anyone gets skipped over, in which case you can always bump up your request. Please wait like 4 days before doing that though, just because your request isn't finished in 3 or 4 hours doesn't mean nobody is going to work on it.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, understood  Shop' s quality is worthy waiting.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 9, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Oh sorry timbers I just realized the link didnt work. Here's the new link. I just want a wallpaper of the first panel with just naruto & tobi.



Well it's been 3-4 Days Timbers, just bumping it up like you said is all.

That's True Taro.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2007)

A request for Timbers:



Do something cool to it lol.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 9, 2007)

i was wondering if i could get signature and avatar made. it doesnt matter by who, ive seen both timber and juubi's work and its awesome.

for the avatar id like it to be of Kaguro from Kekkaishi. Either a moving gif of him killing Gen or just of him doing something cool. I would like the sig to be of him also. thanks in advance!! i know its going to be great.


sig 500 x 160, and as the avi i was hoping the 2 faces on the left could be made facing each other.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 9, 2007)

timbers, i waiting


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 9, 2007)

hes probably masturbating rite now


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 9, 2007)

Please dont spam the thread 

Timbers, Juubi and I will finish your requests asap.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop fappin' and work so i spray green stuff on you.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 9, 2007)

i already repped him so u better do ir 

okay ill stop now Kai


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats right Juubi you better do work.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol. Don't spam.

*SERIOUSLY, DON'T SPAM MY FUCKING SHOP*

I'm busy, lulz.

We'll get to your requests soon enough. Just wait a little longer.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 9, 2007)

alright im gonna repost my request since timbers is probably on crack rite now:

stock:

resize it to exact same size as timbers' old exact same pic as this, but no bankai hitsu sig


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry Juubi-san


----------



## Juubi (Dec 9, 2007)

Like this, Roy?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 9, 2007)

hell yes 

i already repped you a few hours ago so i wont be doing it again


----------



## Juubi (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol       .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2007)

Ima bang Timbers if he doesn't come now.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 9, 2007)

oh wow, u really like the title ive given you in my sig, dont you?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 9, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Ima bang Timbers if he doesn't come now.



*unf unf unf*

I'll see what I can do.

Manga panels, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ai ai, mine is just resizing to 150 and border, It' s not much T


----------



## Gamble (Dec 9, 2007)

Tarō said:


> Welcome back
> 
> I have this request:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 9, 2007)

You' re indeed made of win. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 9, 2007)

no problem. Sorry about the long wait


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 9, 2007)

No problem, I must spread some rep points around before I give it to you once again.
See ya T.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

infinite said:


> Hello, I would like to have anew Gaara set.
> 
> You are free with colours ( it doesn;t have to be red again), just make it look nice
> I prefer kazekage Gaara, that smiles a bit, just like gaara in my sig and ava now.
> ...



Couldn't really find anything of him smiling lol ^^; I hope this is okay.


----------



## infinite (Dec 10, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Couldn't really find anything of him smiling lol ^^; I hope this is okay.



I'll rep you, but could you redo it with this one? 


can you also make an ava in the same style? 

You will be repped a second time then


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

screencaps


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2007)

Timberz, can you christmas dress something? :rofl


----------



## infinite (Dec 10, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> screencaps



 awesome, thanks a lot Credit goes to you off course


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2007)

*sig/avi?*

Could you make this stock into an avi and sig set  with everyone in it and color it canon wise?
Avi and Sig stock:
Sizes: as large as possible for non-senior members.
Other: could you put a gold border on both the avi and sig?


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 10, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> Could you make this stock into an avi and sig set  with everyone in it and color it canon wise?
> Avi and Sig stock:
> Sizes: as large as possible for non-senior members.
> Other: could you put a gold border on both the avi and sig?



I'd make it, but I can't colour it. That would take too long.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2007)

*Would anyone at this shop color it then?*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2007)

Colouring takes quite a long time and you have to be skilled to do it.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2007)

*Oh....i'll get it somewhere else then, i guess....*


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> Could you make this stock into an avi and sig set  with everyone in it and color it canon wise?
> Avi and Sig stock:
> Sizes: as large as possible for non-senior members.
> Other: could you put a gold border on both the avi and sig?



Cell shading an entire manga panel can take a good 4-6 hours. Sorry but I don't have that kind of time


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2007)

*How about this then, for my avi and sig?*
*Could you put a gold border around them both?*


----------



## Juubi (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol. One more request to go, and then I'll be free again.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2007)

Timbers aint free.

Do work you lazy ass.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Timbers aint free.
> 
> Do work you lazy ass.



ball and chain right ?

I'll do work


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2007)

*After that one, could you please do mine?*


----------



## Juubi (Dec 10, 2007)

I meant, *free to take new requests*, lol.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2007)

*pm me or something when it's done, whoever does mine!*


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW

<3 Juubi.

You forgot the guy with the organs, however. Could you get him too, please?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Timbers aint free.
> 
> Do work you lazy ass.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 10, 2007)

Cyclone248i, I think you repped me instead of Juubi.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 10, 2007)

Tots,

is this kinda what you had in mind?





			
				Smoke said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2007)

Good but stock is ugly.

*saves*


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

I asked you if that stock was alright, you said yes


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 11, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> Cyclone248i, I think you repped me instead of Juubi.



 No, I repped all 3 of you because I like the work you have done. 


Still need the guy with the organs done if you get time, Juubi


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 11, 2007)

Can you make a siggy with:

Stock:This site shall be my new playground 
Text: heavyretard123

Lemmy know if you need any more info


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Can you make a siggy with:
> 
> Stock:This site shall be my new playground
> Text: heavyretard123
> ...



Ill do it. But can you give me more details as to what you want? You want the image on the right with 'heavyretard123'? The other text can be taken out?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 11, 2007)

Working on Smoke's and Silencer's, currently.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Juubi,

There's been too many requests in the last days, and I wouldn't know which ones have been completed.
Do _you_ know what's still to be completed?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 11, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Stock: X
> Type: Signature
> Size: Whatever looks best
> Border: Something that looks good
> Colors: Preferably dark



Bumping


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

Are you being sarcastic Juubi?  *points at Cpanel*


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Bumping



I would do it, but dont we need the artist's permission?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 11, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han has one two pages back. It's a REALLY quick one, so it shouldn't be a problem at all.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Balmung:*

Hello ^^ I would like to request a sig and if possible matching avatar
I would like this pic to be used
X
I would like the text to be "Yahiko" The colors are up to creator and the size is also up to them. Thank you ^_^




This is one of the requests that I have on file. You can take care of this, if you'd like.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol, I wasn't being sarcastic, Nat.

And you'll be fine. There are plenty of altered DA images on this forum, lol.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, Juubi ^.^


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Shin Kakashi Han has one two pages back. It's a REALLY quick one, so it shouldn't be a problem at all.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll take care of Shin Kakashi Han's revised request.

Balmung's url is screwed up.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Lol, I wasn't being sarcastic, Nat.
> 
> And you'll be fine. There are plenty of altered DA images on this forum, lol.



Good 

Still, it's not right. >_>


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 11, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> Ill do it. But can you give me more details as to what you want? You want the image on the right with 'heavyretard123'? The other text can be taken out?



Yes, the other text out please. Just heavyretard123. Colors don't particuarly matter, just darker shades of colors please


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Yes, the other text out please. Just heavyretard123. Colors don't particuarly matter, just darker shades of colors please



Alright, Ill be working on it.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> Could you make this stock into an avi and sig set  with everyone in it and color it canon wise?
> Avi and Sig stock:
> Sizes: as large as possible for non-senior members.
> Other: could you put a gold border on both the avi and sig?





Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *How about this then, for my avi and sig?*
> *Could you put a gold border around them both?*







PMing too, just in case.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 11, 2007)

*Thanks Kawaii!*


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello, i need a bannerfor my forum... () and if you go to the link as you can see the backgorund is black and the text is red. Well i need a banner 
(821x100) with maybe a symbol on it, and some text in red... The Text Shouls say 
GFX-Unity And underneath it in smaller text it should say A Bond Between Man and Art.
now make sure that the text has like some type of glow to it... now about the symbol.. ummmm i want a symbol that isnt tooooo extravagent and wild sooo just a simple symbol thats cool. I also need an affiliate banner... make it the same just smaller.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 11, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> I would do it, but dont we need the artist's permission?



I can ask if you need me to.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

Brolli said:


> I can ask if you need me to.



I'd like that. :3


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 11, 2007)

are you making mine?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay, on to the next one.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 11, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Bumping



I'll start on this one if you don't mind, Kawaii


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 11, 2007)

Sure        sure


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 11, 2007)

dirty_saint said:


> i was wondering if i could get signature and avatar made. it doesnt matter by who, ive seen both timber and juubi's work and its awesome.
> 
> for the avatar id like it to be of Kaguro from Kekkaishi. Either a moving gif of him killing Gen or just of him doing something cool. I would like the sig to be of him also. thanks in advance!! i know its going to be great.



i know it hasnt been 4 days, just bumping because i forgot to put a stock pic with my request. here it is. i want the sig to be focused on kaguro stabbing gen. and for the avatar maybe if its possible for the two face shots on the sides to be facing each other. that would be awesome. thanks!!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 11, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Stock: X
> Type: Signature
> Size: Whatever looks best
> Border: Something that looks good
> Colors: Preferably dark


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2007)

yo timbers start cumming 
I did the transparency myself muhahahaha
CUM CUM CUM !!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 12, 2007)

The swords towards the back are poorly extracted, and the glow on the swords get cut off a lot.. =\


Good attempt though.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 12, 2007)

Lol, I wouldn't even use a transparency for this one.

I'll do it, if you haven't already started, Timbers.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 12, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Lol, I wouldn't even use a transparency for this one.
> 
> I'll do it, if you haven't already started, Timbers.



He's not asking for a transparency


----------



## Juubi (Dec 12, 2007)

Lol. I know what he was asking for.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm missing out on something then, lol.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 12, 2007)

OKay Timbers-  I am ready for my Christmas Set.  

Just add Christmas colors and Merry Christmas from Krippler


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2007)

Krippler said:


> OKay Timbers-  I am ready for my Christmas Set.
> 
> Just add Christmas colors and Merry Christmas from Krippler




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freiza (Dec 13, 2007)

so anybody up to make me a fly wolverine set or freiza set?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

Freiza said:


> so anybody up to make me a fly wolverine set or freiza set?



I'll take a crack at it.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

*FREIZA:* Fucking fail photoshop crashed on me and I couldn't save the .psd file, so I couldn't exactly edit it how I wanted unless I redid it.

Hope it still works. =\


----------



## Freiza (Dec 14, 2007)

Holy shit thats sexy. 

though i like the avvy, i was never one to have the avvy matching the sig, how about a "snikt" bubble for an avvy? that matches the sig color scheme...either that or like a blood splash.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

Freiza said:


> Holy shit thats sexy.
> 
> though i like the avvy, i was never one to have the avvy matching the sig, how about a "snikt" bubble for an avvy? that matches the sig color scheme...either that or like a blood splash.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 14, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Oh sorry timbers I just realized the link didnt work. Here's the new link. I just want a wallpaper of the first panel with just naruto & tobi.



Just bumping it up.


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Can you make a siggy with:
> 
> Stock:SaiyanIsland Naruto
> Text: heavyretard123
> ...



Bumping it up a bit cause I won't be on for a bit


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 14, 2007)

dirty_saint said:


> i know it hasnt been 4 days, just bumping because i forgot to put a stock pic with my request. here it is. i want the sig to be focused on kaguro stabbing gen. sig 500 x 160, and for the avatar maybe if its possible for the two face shots on the sides to be facing each other. that would be awesome. thanks!!



just bumping! look forward to the result!!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 14, 2007)

bumping for my request!


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 14, 2007)

We'll get on with the requests asap.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks. ive seen the work youve guys done and its awesome. i was really jealous of the wolverine sig and avi.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry, I guess there was more than just one request I skipped  :sweat I'll start now.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Can you make a siggy with:
> 
> Stock:Read and feel enlightened.
> Text: heavyretard123
> ...



Didn't like the stock's quality one bit =\ 

Hope this works though


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2007)

Interseting...

May you please color my sigpic?

I'd like a DECENT coloring...only light skin color and orange hair.

That would be fine

Thank you.


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Didn't like the stock's quality one bit =\
> 
> Hope this works though



Yeah it was a hard stock to use, sorry, my friend really wanted that one....Thanks though for doing it, its perfect


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 15, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> SIG 1
> *Render:*
> 
> *Color:* Match the Render
> ...



Just bumping since its been 6 days.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Just bumping since its been 6 days.



Please only request one sig at a time in the future  I'll start on the first one, but I don't know when I'll be able to get around to the second.


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Dec 15, 2007)

Woot!
Just seeing all the work you guys are doing for the other people is getting me revved up 

Looking forward to my request, whenever it happens


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

5il3nc3r said:


> Woot!
> Just seeing all the work you guys are doing for the other people is getting me revved up
> 
> Looking forward to my request, whenever it happens



I really hope Kawaii or Juubi can get to your request  After I do Rassassin's sig I'll be on a short hiatus, like 3-4 days


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Just bumping since its been 6 days.





v2


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Banner Set
Size: 800 width 250 height pixels
Text:Soul Desires
Image:
Color:Kinda darkish since the board is black and dark red.

Comments: just be creative and of course i will give +rep and credit on the site.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 16, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> v2



Thanks it turned out nice. I`ll rep u when i can


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 16, 2007)

- Link (preferably rather than img code) to image 
- What you want. ( Sig or Avatar) sig
- Size of image: 400x150
- Text : Rangiku Matsumoto
- Border: yeah
- Other


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 16, 2007)

So many requests 

I'll be able to do a few requests tomorrow, not today.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 16, 2007)

bumping for my request (i made 2 weeks ago!)


----------



## alkeality (Dec 16, 2007)

May I request a Avatar and Signature Set?
Amaretti Colored it and she said I could use it...
I would like an Avatar with this image and maybe a signature that includes this image and a faded Naruto in front like a father and son thing...
and on both can you please put Hokage.
THANKS


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

5il3nc3r said:


> Woot!
> Just seeing all the work you guys are doing for the other people is getting me revved up
> 
> Looking forward to my request, whenever it happens



Well Juubi I guess has been busy or something, so I guess I'll start on yours now


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Dec 17, 2007)

No worries and no hurries. I prefer you take your time and make it as awesome as possible than you hurrying to get to me as soon as you can but not reaching it's full potential 

I very rarely change avatar, I even more rarely change/update my sig, and I never change my username. So whatever you come up with is gonna stay in my sig for a very long time, might as well have it as awesome as possible


----------



## Juubi (Dec 17, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

I can finish it soon. I'm taking finals currently, but I'll finally be free on Wednesday.

I'm busy battling whitey right now, which is why I've been less active in the shop.


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Dec 17, 2007)

AntiCrist can i have a new Set with kamina and yoko? plz it would make me happy xD


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

5il3nc3r said:


> No worries and no hurries. I prefer you take your time and make it as awesome as possible than you hurrying to get to me as soon as you can but not reaching it's full potential
> 
> I very rarely change avatar, I even more rarely change/update my sig, and I never change my username. So whatever you come up with is gonna stay in my sig for a very long time, might as well have it as awesome as possible





If you want anything edited, let me know


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 17, 2007)

dirty_saint said:


> i know it hasnt been 4 days, just bumping because i forgot to put a stock pic with my request. here it is. i want the sig to be focused on kaguro stabbing gen 500 x160. and for the avatar maybe if its possible for the two face shots on the sides to be facing each other. that would be awesome. thanks!!



just bumping my request.


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Dec 18, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT
> 
> ...


Well, if you already started, might as well finish it XD
2 sigs for the "price" of one 
If you do, I'll double rep the lot of you, if my rep allows it >.>;



Timbers- said:


> If you want anything edited, let me know



It's so beautiful. Fairly sober, and the art isn't excessive enough to dampen her beauty  <- of joy 

Thank you lots. Looking forward to AntiChrist's version of it, maybe


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 18, 2007)

Just bumping the other part of my request, Since its been Nine Days. I saw it said u can request 3 times a month so i thought i could ask for 2 at once, sorry >_<



Rasassination said:


> SIG 1
> *Render:*
> 
> *Color:* Match the Render
> ...



It doesnt have to be real complicated. Just have it look nice, like the one timbers made me


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey there, guys.

Could I get a gif using these six images? Just have it concentrate on one image at a time for 1-2 seconds and then fade into the next in a loop. The order it's in there is just fine for it.

If possible, I'd also like it with the rounded borders that the images have.

Thanks in advance :]


----------



## Hellion (Dec 18, 2007)

Timbers-,  Juubi and Kawaii.. If you goes want, i can go through the thread and make like a list so that you can see whose set you have done and whose you haven't?  That way you cans can concentrate on making the sigs and not missing anyone, and all the backlash would fall on me and not you guys


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Oh sorry timbers I just realized the link didnt work. Here's the new link. I just want a wallpaper of the first panel with just naruto & tobi.



Just bumping it up


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 18, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Timbers-,  Juubi and Kawaii.. If you goes want, i can go through the thread and make like a list so that you can see whose set you have done and whose you haven't?  That way you cans can concentrate on making the sigs and not missing anyone, and all the backlash would fall on me and not you guys



That would be great. 
There's so many requests right now that I'm confused. >_<


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you guys do colouring and such?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 18, 2007)

Oro-chan said:


> Do you guys do colouring and such?



I usually don't because of how time consuming it is, but I don't know what Juubi and Kawaii's opinions are. :sweat

Mycaelis: I'll do that right now.

Rassassination: I'll try to finish yours as well.

along with Data Loading.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't do coloring either.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 18, 2007)

take ur time.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 18, 2007)

1





dirty_saint said:


> i was wondering if i could get signature and avatar made. it doesnt matter by who, ive seen both timber and juubi's work and its awesome.
> 
> for the avatar id like it to be of Kaguro from Kekkaishi. Either a moving gif of him killing Gen or just of him doing something cool. I would like the sig to be of him also. thanks in advance!! i know its going to be great.


2





Kagure said:


> Hello, i need a bannerfor my forum... () and if you go to the link as you can see the backgorund is black and the text is red. Well i need a banner
> (821x100) with maybe a symbol on it, and some text in red... The Text Shouls say
> GFX-Unity And underneath it in smaller text it should say A Bond Between Man and Art.
> now make sure that the text has like some type of glow to it... now about the symbol.. ummmm i want a symbol that isnt tooooo extravagent and wild sooo just a simple symbol thats cool. I also need an affiliate banner... make it the same just smaller.



3





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Interseting...
> 
> May you please color my sigpic?
> 
> ...



4





CrimsonWolf said:


> Banner Set
> Size: 800 width 250 height pixels
> Text:Soul Desires
> Image:
> ...





5





Dante10 said:


> - Link (preferably rather than img code) to image
> - What you want. ( Sig or Avatar) sig
> - Size of image: 400x150
> - Text : Rangiku Matsumoto
> ...


6





Data Loading said:


> May I request a Avatar and Signature Set?
> Amaretti Colored it and she said I could use it...
> I would like an Avatar with this image and maybe a signature that includes this image and a faded Naruto in front like a father and son thing...
> and on both can you please put Hokage.
> THANKS


7





Matsuo_Ibuki said:


> AntiCrist can i have a new Set with kamina and yoko? plz it would make me happy xD


3





Mycaelis said:


> Hey there, guys.
> 
> Could I get a gif using these six images? Just have it concentrate on one image at a time for 1-2 seconds and then fade into the next in a loop. The order it's in there is just fine for it.
> 
> ...




Hey guys these are the people who have not had their sigs done. The earliest request is at the top.  These people have been waiting for awhile.

Also for people making request remember these things:
*
You must have 200 posts

Do not request multiple jobs in one post.

Do not ask for colorings, they are time consuming

One request at a time.(Yeah I put it twice)

And please no Spamming of the thread.  Most of these request were hidden under spam.

If you want to say thanks please do so, but quote the finished product so that your thanks will not be confused with a request.*

Also DBGohan the artist have found that your request have become... troublesome if you will.  It seems that your request will not be able to be handled by this shop.  So please take you request elsewhere


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 18, 2007)

Krippler thanks!! i didnt want to bother timbers or the others by asking who was working on mine. also i added some stuff to my request, like the stock pic and dimensions.

sig could be as big as allowable, and as the avi i was hoping the 2 faces on the left could be made facing each other if possible, if not then i know any one of the artist would do something amazing.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks a ton Kripp. 

Shop has been moving slow I think due to midterms  I just finished mine on Thursday so I've gotten some free time, but it's still kind of a one man shop until Juubi and Kawaii (who I assume are still taking exams) finish theirs :sweat


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm really sorry Timbs, it's just going to be a very stressful and busy week for me. After that I have 2 weeks of holidays. And then exams.
Depending on where I'm staying during the holidays, I may be able to help. If not, I'll make sure I do a few requests before getting out of range of my photoshop, lol.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 18, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> I'm really sorry Timbs, it's just going to be a very stressful and busy week for me. After that I have 2 weeks of holidays. And then exams.
> Depending on where I'm staying during the holidays, I may be able to help. If not, I'll make sure I do a few requests before getting out of range of my photoshop, lol.



Oh no problem, I completely understand that people do have lives off the internet, xP, I just wanted to explain why it's been moving slow lately.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 18, 2007)

dirty_saint said:


> i was wondering if i could get signature and avatar made. it doesnt matter by who, ive seen both timber and juubi's work and its awesome.
> 
> for the avatar id like it to be of Kaguro from Kekkaishi. Either a moving gif of him killing Gen or just of him doing something cool. I would like the sig to be of him also. thanks in advance!! i know its going to be great.
> 
> ...


Very sorry for the wait =[


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 18, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Very sorry for the wait =[



excuse my french but that sig is fucking awesome!! well worth the wait. thanks alot!!!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 19, 2007)

Kagure said:


> Hello, i need a bannerfor my forum... () and if you go to the link as you can see the backgorund is black and the text is red. Well i need a banner
> (821x100) with maybe a symbol on it, and some text in red... The Text Shouls say
> GFX-Unity And underneath it in smaller text it should say A Bond Between Man and Art.
> now make sure that the text has like some type of glow to it... now about the symbol.. ummmm i want a symbol that isnt tooooo extravagent and wild sooo just a simple symbol thats cool. I also need an affiliate banner... make it the same just smaller.



Sorry for such the delay, if you need anything changed let me know.

*Spoiler*: __ 





v2




EDIT: Oh, forgot about the miniature banner as well. Here:


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 19, 2007)

The Amandatsuki needs a radical banner.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for teh banner! Btw can you make he banner a bit smaller throught the sides?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 19, 2007)

CrimsonWolf said:


> Banner Set
> Size: 800 width 250 height pixels
> Text:Soul Desires
> Image:
> ...



You want that text to say "Soul Desires," correct? I'll start this now.

*Kyuubi No Youko*: I can't remember if I've said it in the past, but colorings are a bit too time consuming, sorry  

*Kagure*: Could you give me specific dimensions on what you want it resized to?


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 19, 2007)

can some one put these 2 pictures in to one sig
I even bought new shorts(the brown ones).
here
if you can please


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

CrimsonWolf said:


> Banner Set
> Size: 800 width 250 height pixels
> Text:Soul Desires
> Image:
> ...


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

you skipped me


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

dodgekfc said:


> you skipped me



Wrong     .


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry do you need any specifc things u want me to say


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> Hey there, guys.
> 
> Could I get a gif using these six images? Just have it concentrate on one image at a time for 1-2 seconds and then fade into the next in a loop. The order it's in there is just fine for it.
> 
> ...



I've bombed about 4 sig/banner requests in a row, so I'm gonna finish this now <_< and the sheer fact it's FLCL

*Mycaelis*:
The borders weren't even to begin with, so I couldn't plop them on top of each other without it looking sketchy, this is an alternative:



I can go ahead and redo the borders but I wasn't sure if you wanted the original ones intact or not.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

its okay i can wait if u want me to


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

Uh yes?

The shop became a tad backed up, you're probably 5th or 6th in line bud.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

ok so i know how long im i have to wait if im borthering just say please


----------



## Homura (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys do gifs like my avatar?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> You guys do gifs like my avatar?



Yessuh.


----------



## Homura (Dec 20, 2007)

Then here's my request.

Avy
Link: Hope you accept Youtube.
Size: 150x150
Time: 0:07-0:12
Border: Same as current ava
Other: Fade to loop animation

I know 5 seconds maybe a tad bit too long, but I still hope you can still work under those conditions while still maintaining a good quality gif.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Then here's my request.
> 
> Avy
> Link: Hope you accept Youtube.
> ...



Best I could do while keeping it under file limit


----------



## Homura (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you fade it when the gif loops? If not then I'll take it as it is.

EDIT: Nvm I see the fade. lol Thanks


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

It has a 1 frame tween right now, I can add more but I'd be sacrificng the actual animation to keep it under size

3 frame tween:


----------



## Homura (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah, that one's much better. Thanks again.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, guys. I'm finally on break, and I can take requests.

Pm me ASAP, Timbers.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Timbers-


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

i pmed u antichrist


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Hey Timbers-



Alright Kripp. Thanks for pulling up the unfinished requests too, really made it easier to see who needed to be done


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

so is that mine is almost done or about to start


----------



## Juubi (Dec 20, 2007)

Yours will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

ok thank you will u just pm it to me


----------



## balmung29 (Dec 20, 2007)

balmung29 said:


> Hello ^^ I would like to request a sig and if possible matching avatar
> I would like this pic to be used
> 
> I would like the text to be "Yahiko" The colors are up to creator and the size is also up to them. Thank you ^_^


I think mine got skipped XD


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

balmung29 said:


> I think mine got skipped XD



okay sorry, I'll do yours now.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2007)

No problem Timbers.  I will probably just check the thread every week and update when needed


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 21, 2007)

Could you turn this entire image green and make it sig and avy size?



Oh, and get rid of the "depthcore" at the bottom


----------



## Gamble (Dec 21, 2007)

balmung29 said:


> I think mine got skipped XD



I probably should have vectored this, but I didn't know if you wanted the original stock or not...and I reallllly wasn't feeling the original picture 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 21, 2007)

just bumping since its been another 3 days


I uploaded the images again since the links didnt seem to be workin 



SIG 1
Render: Link removed

Color: Match the Render

Size: 350x123

Text: "Rasassination" in a nice font

Other: Please put this in the background somewhere  Link removed


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 21, 2007)

Render:   

Other image: 

The links should work now lol. Please do my request when u have time i requested it like 12 days ago


----------



## Juubi (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll take care of you, Reassassination.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Cyclone_ 









Alright, I'll finish up some more, now.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2007)

*Sig request: Have this as my avi and sig, with a faded look around the edges of the sig, please.*



*Avi Size : 100 x 100*

*Sig Size: As big as possible*


----------



## Gamble (Dec 21, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Sig request: Have this as my avi and sig, with a faded look around the edges of the sig, please.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do this now.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2007)

*Could you put Sakura in the avi too?*


----------



## Gamble (Dec 21, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Could you put Sakura in the avi too?*


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thanks! I'll rep and cred!*


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 21, 2007)

+moar reps for you gaiz.

I have one more request: With the avy n sig you made for me, can you put a green "24" in the center of them both? (if you can, have the "2" have a lightning bolt where the _ usually is)


Also can the sig be made smaller? I don't mind cutting off some of the top an bottom.

P.S.-would've included this in the earlier req., but I wasn't sure how it was gonna turn out.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 22, 2007)

How`s mine, antichrist?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 22, 2007)

No prob, Cyclone.

I'll finish yours soon, Reassasination.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 22, 2007)

OH SHI- You changed your name I see O.o

Thank you for accepting my request. ^.^ I've been hoping to have this sig made for a long ass time, but never asked.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 22, 2007)

Cyclone248i said:


> +moar reps for you gaiz.
> 
> I have one more request: With the avy n sig you made for me, can you put a green "24" in the center of them both? (if you can, have the "2" have a lightning bolt where the _ usually is)
> 
> ...


----------



## balmung29 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Timbers was acutally hoping for a rectangular sig *sweat* But thats good thank you gonna rep ^_^


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, Timbers that is <3 and just how I hoped.

Hope I'm not nitpicking, but could you make the 24's green solid instead of checkered? You can do it at your discretion, I can wait for it.


EDIT- Sorry that I'm not specific, could the avy be 100x100?


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

I was wondering if someone could do something really cool with this image for a sig. size doesnt matter. want it to be able to go under the kekkaishi sig i have now.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

is mine done yet it was supposed to be done yesterday


----------



## Gamble (Dec 23, 2007)

Cyclone248i said:


> Wow, Timbers that is <3 and just how I hoped.
> 
> Hope I'm not nitpicking, but could you make the 24's green solid instead of checkered? You can do it at your discretion, I can wait for it.
> 
> ...





I've got to get out of the habit of doing this, but I forgot to save the .psd file=can't edit the checkered bit  sorry

*dirty_saint*: Yes, when I have the time. Your sig, as it is, already exceeds the signature limits however. Max height for non-senior member is 400 pixels. Your signature is 500 pixels right now.

*dodgekfc*: Aite, you shut your whore mouth. There have been people waiting over a week for requests due to it being the busy time of the year. Understand that we're not at your beckoning call and we do have lives we run. If you don't like the wait, go get Photoshop/Gimp and do this shit yourself.



EDIT: Oh cool lol.

Already a thread like this dude

Asking the same request in different shops? 

Get out, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

ok i was just wandering u could just say when nd then i will wait sorry for being on your nerves i can wait sorry again


----------



## Gamble (Dec 23, 2007)

dirty_saint said:


> I was wondering if someone could do something really cool with this image for a sig. size doesnt matter. want it to be able to go under the kekkaishi sig i have now.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll rep you as soon as I can again, Timbers. 

You guys have great work ethic, so I sig'd you.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks timbers! im a big kamen rider fan and when i saw this pic i knew i had to have something done with it. thanks i really appreciate it.


----------



## Kuran (Dec 23, 2007)

inoue sig with a few clothes would be cool

but i can wait


----------



## C?k (Dec 23, 2007)

I read I request _shit_ in here. Where it at?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 23, 2007)

c?k said:


> I read I request _shit_ in here. Where it at?



It's in storage. What kind of shit do you want?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 23, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> *dodgekfc*: Aite, you shut your whore mouth. There have been people waiting over a week for requests due to it being the busy time of the year. Understand that we're not at your beckoning call and we do have lives we run. If you don't like the wait, go get Photoshop/Gimp and do this shit yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuran (Dec 25, 2007)

i requested shit, i'm getting it soon 

this really works


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sup Timbers, it' s been awhile. I see you have lot of work to do as always so I won' t disturb your ass with big request  But If you have some time can you put nice border into this shit (like in my avatar)? I' ll be glad.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gamble (Dec 25, 2007)

hai 

Yeah, actually it's settled down some since Xmas Eve hit, which I'm thankful for  I'll do it now.

Done:


And set requested from Vyse:


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 25, 2007)

Rep given  Thank you.


----------



## Kuran (Dec 25, 2007)

i'm so jealous of vyse


----------



## alkeality (Dec 25, 2007)

Using the stock below please create a set with these key things.
Avy Demension: 150X150
Sig: w/e you like
theme: a kinda old photo theme with some cool colours.
Words on both sig and avy: Senior Hokage


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas you helpful jerks


----------



## Kittan (Dec 26, 2007)

Data, you shouldn't request the same thing in this shop *AND* Dave's.

Anyway. My sig request (now shortened lol)

Here

00:37 - 00:50

Please put a border on it.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry guys DDDDDD:

It's just, this time of the year is so busy for me.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 26, 2007)

Data Loading said:


> Using the stock below please create a set with these key things.
> Avy Demension: 150X150
> Sig: w/e you like
> theme: a kinda old photo theme with some cool colours.
> Words on both sig and avy: Senior Hokage



 please don't request the same thing in multiple shops.


Sasori-puppet: will do 

Kawaii: Don't worry, holidays are busy for everyone


----------



## Gamble (Dec 26, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#50 said:


> Data, you shouldn't request the same thing in this shop *AND* Dave's.
> 
> Anyway. My sig request (now shortened lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## Naida (Dec 26, 2007)

Request:
Can you make the white of the animation in the following spoiler transparent plz? Much rep will follow.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 26, 2007)

Krippler said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So suddenly?
I never saw this rule anywhere.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Juubi said:
			
		

> We'll do anything and everything! Name it, and we'll take care of it!


Hm?







Thank you anyway.


*EDIT:*



Timbers- said:


> *Kyuubi no Youko*: I can't remember if I've said it in the past, but colorings are a bit too time consuming, sorry



Hm....


----------



## C?k (Dec 26, 2007)

Juubi said:


> It's in storage. What kind of shit do you want?


Surprise me


----------



## Juubi (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry about my inactivity, lately. I've had serious family business to take care of.

Just pm me about it and I'll tell you the full story, Adam.



c?k said:


> Surprise me



Okay.


----------



## alkeality (Dec 26, 2007)

Data Loading said:


> Using the stock below please create a set with these key things.
> Avy Demension: 150X150
> Sig: w/e you like
> theme: a kinda old photo theme with some cool colours.
> Words on both sig and avy: Senior Hokage


*Ive deleted my request from the other shop so here is my request again, sorry bout that *


----------



## Yellow (Dec 26, 2007)

So since Timbers made me this awesome Yondaime set.D8

I've decided to ask for another set. This time of Jiraiya. If Timbers can make an equally awesome Jiraiya set that'd be cool. Anyone else can do it if you'd like. It doesn't matter to me who does it as long as it's as awesome as this one or better.


Also I suck at finding stock of male characters so yeah...find a good Jiraiya pic and use it.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 26, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So suddenly?
> I never saw this rule anywhere.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I'm sorry, but please understand that I don't have time to spend 4-6 hours on one person's request  it's not your fault, as it was never stated. It'd just be corny to list all the things we _won't_ do. (Which is basically anything that'll take an entire day to complete)


Juubi said:


> Sorry about my inactivity, lately. I've had serious family business to take care of.
> 
> Just pm me about it and I'll tell you the full story, Adam.


*smack* Don't apologize, I understand 


Data Loading said:


> *Ive deleted my request from the other shop so here is my request again, sorry bout that *


No problem, but please don't do it in the future  you have to understand, that if you've got two people working on one request out of charity, and one of the people's works go unused because of that, it's just a waste of time


Yellow said:


> So since Timbers made me this awesome Yondaime set.D8
> 
> I've decided to ask for another set. This time of Jiraiya. If Timbers can make an equally awesome Jiraiya set that'd be cool. Anyone else can do it if you'd like. It doesn't matter to me who does it as long as it's as awesome as this one or better.
> 
> ...



*Naida*, I'll do your request now  followed by *Data Loading*, and then *Yellow*


----------



## Yellow (Dec 27, 2007)

Also it doesn't have to be of Jiraiya alone. Jiraiya and Gamabunta, Tsunade, Orochimaru, Yondaime or any combination of that would be cool too.


----------



## Kuran (Dec 27, 2007)

merry christmas art fellas


----------



## Kuran (Dec 27, 2007)

uhm... okay then

i would like the request the same as someone from the previous page:

Link removed

from 5:26 to 5:42, if it's possible 

with borders around it

i do understand you're busy so take your time


----------



## Freiza (Dec 27, 2007)

some put my sig with in limits?


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 27, 2007)

Hayate Gunryo said:


> uhm... okay then
> 
> i would like the request the same as someone from the previous page:
> 
> ...



That segment is too long. =/



Freiza said:


> some put my sig with in limits?



here is 400X400, which is within limits for a normal member:



You should get senior membership, the other one would have been okay.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 27, 2007)

Crap.

Juubi and Kawaii, if you can take care of these requests until I straighten this out I'd appreciate it. Everytime I open PS now my CPU runs to 100% and crashes me  
Virus is imminent, I need to get rid of it =|


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 27, 2007)

O_O Shit, that's bad.

I'm not sure which requests there are though. =/


----------



## Freiza (Dec 28, 2007)

lol thanks nattatah, i had senior membership, but ask your mods what happened  lol.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 28, 2007)

nattatah?


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 28, 2007)

<.<

Mini request: Kawaii, can you make the spinning smiley in your avy the same  size as it is in your sig?


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 28, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> *Naida*, I'll do your request now  followed by *Data Loading*, and then *Yellow*



Everyone, I'll be doing the request in that order since Timbs can't right now.


----------



## Kuran (Dec 28, 2007)

what is the max time for a gif? 

okay, what about this: 

Link removed

from 5:26 to 5:38, if it's possible.... when kakashi gets hit away, stop then at the time he's farther away at 5:38

with borders around it


----------



## Freiza (Dec 29, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> nattatah?


That's not your name?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

B-B-B-BACK!!!

Okay, you whores let me know which requests I should be doing, pls.


----------



## C?k (Dec 30, 2007)

*JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBBBII*

I trust in your services thus I ask if you could do this one for me?


Into an Avy (same size as my current) I don't really know what I want done to it...but make it look super cool and stuff. (ooo keep the crazy ring thing in the eyes though lol)

It's an experiment, I've never had a pic of me up as an avy but I wanna see how it turns out 

That cool?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, it's cool.

Btw, you're hawt.


----------



## C?k (Dec 30, 2007)

Aweeeeeeeesome! I shall rep you asap, I recently rep you thus can't do it again anytime soon. But I'll do it dammit even if it's the last thing I do 

Thanks


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

Lol. No problem.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 30, 2007)

Time to increase JJBA collection

*Type*: avy
*Stock*: x
*size:* senior size
*Border*: same border like my avy
Other: concentrate on his face
____________________________

Type: sig
stock: x
size: I dunno :/
Border: round borders
Other: take out the text that appears on the pic, if you can 

double rep wiil be given


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 30, 2007)

Juubi



Timbers- said:


> *Naida*, I'll do your request now  followed by *Data Loading*, and then *Yellow*



There's those 3 and then caek's and then Totitos

I tried doing Naida's but it turned out horrible.  I'll do Data Loading's.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, Nat. I'll do Naida's and Cæk's. You can do Data Loading's and Titos'

I'll take care of Yellow's after I get finished with those two.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh shit 

I'm not sure If I'll be _able_ to. D8

I just remembered that I'm leaving in a few hours and going somewhere with no photoshop.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, Nat. <3

Lol, I'm like Hitsugaya, now. I take this alone.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

No problem, dear.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2007)

Would it be possible for me to get a Hood (Marvel comics) avy?  Preferably one where he just looks evil and badass... 

I don't know about borders or anything like that.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

No problem. It would be nice if you could find some stock, though.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2007)

Juubi said:


> No problem. It would be nice if you could find some stock, though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Either a reduced version of this (not the whole thing just Hood of course)



or

His face at the bottom of the page.





Whichever is easier or would look better.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

Holy shit, that's some huge stock.

This is perfect.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I Have a request,Could you please turn these two images into lineart.

First


Second


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a request please 

I would like only the 2 guys and the fish remaining in the picture please. I would like all the blue and yellow backgrounds to be removed please. No resize is required and I would like the image finally transparenced please  - Thanks for your time

Stock -


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

Sure. No problem.


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2007)

You saying sure no problem to my request?  * confusion!! *


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

To both, lol.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Dec 30, 2007)

lol

Canute, Find me some manly Bob stocks ;D


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 31, 2007)

I knew I wouldn' t stay much longer here without posting some shit 

If someone has few minutes, just please add border into this one:



I' ll credit as always.


----------



## Kuran (Dec 31, 2007)

my request is ignored 


Itachi & Sasuke - Bittersweet

from 5:26 to 5:38, if it's possible.... when kakashi gets hit away, stop then at the time he's farther away at 5:38

with borders around it


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 31, 2007)

Can someone make this fic into a colorful slightly small banner and have the words Tayuya FC across it...X3


----------



## Hentai (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey i got a question about this pic:
-
If you follow the animation you will see that it makes a little jump every now and then.
Is it possible to remove this without making the animation look bad?

Thank you for your answere.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Jan 1, 2008)

Could I get this resized so that It won't really page stretch if I sig it?

Not for this board, I'm happy with my sig. ;D


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lulz, ur shop is overrun


----------



## Kuran (Jan 1, 2008)

and some requests are ignored


----------



## Cyclone248i (Jan 1, 2008)

<.<

They'll get to them. I've not seen one request they haven't done or explained why they won't/don't want to do.


----------



## Kuran (Jan 2, 2008)

they haven't done my previous, to long for a gif


----------



## Hentai (Jan 2, 2008)

Hayate Gunryo said:


> they haven't done my previous, to long for a gif



Seems i'll have to wait long huh?


----------



## C?k (Jan 2, 2008)

It might be wise to ask a mod to close this for a few days and give 'em a chance to catch up and relax O_o


----------



## Gamble (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got rid of my CPU virus.whatever.thingy. (computer retarded) 

Kawaii is on vacation I think. Juubi's been busy I guess . I'll uh, try to get all/most of these finished soon.

Everyone that's posted their requests more than four days ago, please bump them up again so I'm reassured that you still want the set :sweat


----------



## Gamble (Jan 2, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Time to increase JJBA collection
> 
> *Type*: avy
> *Stock*: x
> ...






I apologize in advance, but the stuff I produce might be a bit low tier for the time being. I'm behind in finishing my college classes and need to have about 2 months of work done by the end of January, so this isn't exactly my first priority :sweat


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dio  

thanks Timbers, great job >gar


----------



## natwel (Jan 2, 2008)

Timbers do you do custom artwork or just sigs and wallpapers?


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Time to increase JJBA collection
> 
> *Type*: avy
> *Stock*: x
> ...





natwel said:


> Timbers do you do custom artwork or just sigs and wallpapers?



Well, I don't have a tablet nor scanner...so anything involving freehand drawings I'm pretty restricted on.

I will continue requests nao.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 3, 2008)

My previous post:



> I knew I wouldn' t stay much longer here without posting some shit
> 
> If someone has few minutes, just please add border into this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2008)

Anamnesis said:


> My previous post:


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I Have a request,Could you please turn these two images into lineart.
> 
> First
> 
> ...


Oh Jesus lol. 

Alright, the first one, if you want the entire pic cleaned, is going to take a loooong time. I've got no problem doing the second pic if you want me to, but the first is going to be a bit too time consuming I think :sweat sorry.


ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have a request please
> 
> I would like only the 2 guys and the fish remaining in the picture please. I would like all the blue and yellow backgrounds to be removed please. No resize is required and I would like the image finally transparenced please  - Thanks for your time
> 
> Stock -


I'll do this tomorrow.


Hayate Gunryo said:


> my request is ignored
> 
> 
> Click Here
> ...


Starting on this one now.

EDIT:



Revy said:


> Can someone make this fic into a colorful slightly small banner and have the words Tayuya FC across it...X3


I'll do this one tomorrow as well


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again. Reps + shop credit go on


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, guys. Got another job for one of you, preferably Timbers once he gets the time.

I want an avatar involving one of the images below, 150x150 with a rounded border.
If you could make one for each image, that would be awesome.
I want you to go ahead and do what you feel is right for the effects on each image, whether it be text or graphic enhancements, whatever.


----------



## balmung29 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys its me again ^_^. Well this is a request for another site and I loved the sig you made me ^_^ So I though Id come here to request it ^_^
Link: 
Type: Avvie And Sig 
Text: NaruSaku
Other: Please make into the usual sig format box please XD. Size is up to the creator


----------



## Ghai (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you make sigs with short vids in it?

I know you do that for the avatars so this is what I need for the avatar..

Dans Le Sac vs. Scroobius Pip; Thou Shalt Always Kill 

Just need the first 5 seconds..

Double credit for avatar...


----------



## Naida (Jan 3, 2008)

Naida said:


> Request:
> Can you make the white of the animation in the following spoiler transparent plz? Much rep will follow.



That was my old request. I saw some posts saying people were doing it, but I havn't seen anything out of it yet.


----------



## Yellow (Jan 3, 2008)

Yellow said:


> So since Timbers made me this awesome Yondaime set.D8
> 
> I've decided to ask for another set. This time of Jiraiya. If Timbers can make an equally awesome Jiraiya set that'd be cool. Anyone else can do it if you'd like. It doesn't matter to me who does it as long as it's as awesome as this one or better.
> 
> ...





Yellow said:


> Also it doesn't have to be of Jiraiya alone. Jiraiya and Gamabunta, Tsunade, Orochimaru, Yondaime or any combination of that would be cool too.


Bumping by request.


----------



## Juubi (Jan 3, 2008)

Timbers, is it okay with you if I ask a mod to close this until we catch up with everything? I've been hit with a barrage of pm'd requests as of late, and I haven't been able to start on a lot of requests in the shop, yet.


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

Would you like a new employee? I am ready yosho!!


----------



## Cyclone248i (Jan 3, 2008)

lol yea, you guys need a break. Get the team back together.


----------



## Kaiwai (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm back.

Good idea Juubs 

Someone needs to make a list of all requests that havent been fulfilled yet, in order of request date.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2008)

Juubi said:


> Timbers, is it okay with you if I ask a mod to close this until we catch up with everything? I've been hit with a barrage of pm'd requests as of late, and I haven't been able to start on a lot of requests in the shop, yet.


It's up to you, I don't mind either way.


Kawaii said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Good idea Juubs
> 
> Someone needs to make a list of all requests that havent been fulfilled yet, in order of request date.



I'll do that now.


----------



## Kaiwai (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot Timbs

Ive been really useless lately...sorry.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 3, 2008)

I can do it I will go from the last time I made the list


----------



## Gamble (Jan 3, 2008)

*Requests   .*



cæk said:


> *JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBBBII*
> 
> I trust in your services thus I ask if you could do this one for me?
> 
> ...





Canute87 said:


> I Have a request,Could you please turn these two images into lineart.
> 
> First
> 
> ...






Revy said:


> Can someone make this fic into a colorful slightly small banner and have the words Tayuya FC across it...X3







Vagabond said:


> Hey, guys. Got another job for one of you, preferably Timbers once he gets the time.
> 
> I want an avatar involving one of the images below, 150x150 with a rounded border.
> If you could make one for each image, that would be awesome.
> ...





balmung29 said:


> Hey guys its me again ^_^. Well this is a request for another site and I loved the sig you made me ^_^ So I though Id come here to request it ^_^
> Link:
> Type: Avvie And Sig
> Text: NaruSaku
> Other: Please make into the usual sig format box please XD. Size is up to the creator





SS2 Son Gohan said:


> Do you make sigs with short vids in it?
> 
> I know you do that for the avatars so this is what I need for the avatar..
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

Forget my request...... its cool....... and if you need help with anything at all you can ask


----------



## Gamble (Jan 4, 2008)

Naida said:


> Request:
> Can you make the white of the animation in the following spoiler transparent plz? Much rep will follow.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 4, 2008)

Cyclone248i said:


> Could I get this resized so that It won't really page stretch if I sig it?
> 
> Not for this board, I'm happy with my sig. ;D


----------



## Gamble (Jan 4, 2008)

Yellow said:


> So since Timbers made me this awesome Yondaime set.D8
> 
> I've decided to ask for another set. This time of Jiraiya. If Timbers can make an equally awesome Jiraiya set that'd be cool. Anyone else can do it if you'd like. It doesn't matter to me who does it as long as it's as awesome as this one or better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naida (Jan 4, 2008)

Omg I love you Timbers. X3 *reps*


----------



## Gamble (Jan 4, 2008)

No problem, Naida. 

I'm sure you noticed but I darkened the blues some..because the light blue that was originally there came out really faded when shown on these boards ..


----------



## vervex (Jan 4, 2008)

Temporarily closed as requested. 
PM me back with url if you want me to re-open your shop!


----------

